# Index of Halloween Songs



## Eyegore

Has any one person or members ever listed an index of halloween songs? 
I know most of you have created playlists...Care to post yours? 
It would be very helpful if members could visit this post and quickly find songs. 
If you have a playlist or song index please post it.

Anyone want to get it started?


*Working Index of Halloween Songs*
Index was too large for one post...so it's been edited to fit in two.

A-M:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/91948-index-halloween-songs-8.html#post909849

N-Z:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/91948-index-halloween-songs-8.html#post909851


----------



## Halloweiner

There are so many Halloween Songs it would take forever to try and list them all here.


----------



## Mandathewitch

personally I have different playlists for the haunt, for the party, for prop building.... and different genre's... Haunt is usually based on the theme, party is usually candy-a** pop music to satisfy the masses, and prop building is usually anything heavy metal or hard rock (alice in wonderland had songs with lyrics about alice, and the haunt had music from the movies, and the prop building was just whatever I was in the mood for)....

I agree tho... it would take forever for people to list all their songs... perhaps listing a few of their FAVORITE Halloween songs?


----------



## Eyegore

Halloweiner said:


> There are so many Halloween Songs it would take forever to try and list them all here.


Not true. Plus, It would be worth it! And it wouldn't take that long. If the songs are arranged in iTunes, you can just copy the playlist to a text file and then post that on here. It would take about 5 min tops! Because everyone has a different tastes in halloween music, the song selection should be very diverse.

There needs to be a single place where everyone can go to find songs. It seems like 2/3 of the "Halloween Music" thread; is members asking a question about a song they can't find. It would be great if forum mods could then create a separate post with all of these songs and soundscapes arranged in alphabetical order with genre info (I'd even be willing and happy to assist).

if you have any questions regarding itunes playlist export see here:
http://cnettv.cnet.com/export-song-lists-from-itunes/9742-1_53-50072800.html


----------



## DarkArtist

Eyegor said:


> Genres: family-friendly, gothic, Rock, dance, theme, instrumental, nox


I'm a classical music junkie, so half of the songs on my Halloween playlist are:

Toccata & Fugue in D Minor -- Bach
Symphony No. 5, 1st M -- Beethoven
Danse Macabre, op. 40
Night on Bald Mountain -- Mussorgsky
Lacrymosa -- Mozart
Dance of the Knights -- Prokofiev
Funeral March -- Chopin
Tartini Sonata G Minor -- Pine
In the Hall of the Mountain King -- Grieg
Hungarian Dance No. 5 -- Brahms
Music for Strings, Percussion, Celesta -- Bartok 
O Fortuna (Carmina Burana) -- Orff
And a lot of Midnight Syndicate and Nox Arcana

The other half is fairly eclectic:
Everyday is Halloween -- Ministry
Bela Lugosi's Dead -- Bauhaus
Robot Hell -- Futurama
This is Halloween -- Nightmare Before Christmas
I Put a Spell on You -- Screamin Jay Hawkins
The Vampire Club -- Voltaire
Brains -- Voltaire
When You're Evil -- Voltaire
Bad Moon Rising -- Rasputina (I prefer their cover over the original CCR)
Transylvanian Concubine -- Rasputina
Final Destination -- Within Temptation
The Howling -- Within Temptation
Samhain -- Inkubus Sukkubus
Halloween -- Stephen Lynch
Halloween Theme --John Carpenter
Ave Satani (The Omen Theme) -- Gregorian


----------



## pdcollins6092

All my Halloween related songs, albums, and sound FX are uploaded to 4shared for everyone to look at and download if they want. The link to my folders is http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/815Gys1L/sharing.html?rnd=4


----------



## Terminal_Margaret

*Eyegor*, I think this is an EXCELLENT idea! Thanks, *pdcollins* for sharing your sounds and music. I have enjoyed looking at those!

I have been compiling lists of songs most of the summer for our Halloween party, as well as SFX for the yard haunt. 

These are songs I have for our party, and some songs for the CD I am going to give to party goers. 

It's a mix of punk, indie, rock, new wave, movie music, and television scores. A large majority of us hang out in the local punk bar but love to watch sci-fi shows, LOL...so it's definitely a mix made specifically for our friends and family that will be at the party. We're not into pop music & very few of our friends could tolerate hours of "dance" music. Not all songs are specifically "Halloween" songs, but they fit the party somehow so I am using them. These are listed in no particular order, btw:


Psycho Killer--Talking Heads

Superstition--Stevie Wonder

Dead Souls--Joy Division

Thriller--Michael Jackson

Down With the Sickness (From Dawn of the Dead remake)--Richard Cheese

Bad Moon Rising--Creedence Clearwater Revival

Conversation 16--The National

I Was a Teenage Werewolf--The Cramps

Halloween--The Misfits

Jack The Ripper--The Horrors

Werewolves Of London--Warren Zevon

Dead Man's Party--Oingo Boingo

Ghost Pressure--Wolf Parade

Surfin' Dead--The Cramps

Somebody's Watching Me--Rockwell

Monster Mash--Don Hinson And The Rigamorticians

Halloween--Alkaline Trio 

Posed To Death--The Faint

Dracula's Castle--New Order

Haunter--Gary Numan

Halloween--Siouxsie & the Banshees

Heads Will Roll--Yeah Yeah Yeahs

Lil' Red Riding Hood--Sam the Sham & the Pharaohs

In the Air Tonight--Phil Collins

Walking With a Ghost--The White Stripes (Tegan & Sarah Cover)

Pet Sematary--Ramones

Zombie Dance--The Cramps

First Class To Nowhere--The Carsinogents

Enter Sandman--Metallica

Crazy Train--Ozzy Osbourne

Driveway to the Cemetary (From Night of the Living Dead)--Spencer Moore

Viva Las Vegas--Dead Kennedys

Burn (From The Crow)--The Cure

There Is A Light That Never Goes Out--The Smiths

Buffy Theme --Nerf Herder

Suspiria--Goblin

Death At The Chapel--The Horrors

Evolution of the Daleks (Dr. Who)--Murray Gold

Sleepy Hollow Theme Song	

Sweet Transvestite (Rocky Horror Picture Show)

Psycho Theme Song

Panic (Shaun of the Dead Mix)--The Smiths

Jack The Ripper--The Horrors

I'm Your Boogieman--White Zombie

Weird Science--Oingo Boingo

The Xfiles Theme Song

Davros (Dr. Who)--Murray Gold

Bloodletting (The Vampire Song)--Concrete Blonde

The Gentlemen Song (BtVS)

Suite From Hush (BtVS)

The Feeling Begins--Peter Gabriel

Angel--Massive Attack

Ghostbusters--Ray Parker, Jr.

Ghost Town (Shaun of the Dead)--The Specials

Search And Destroy--Iggy Pop

The Omen Theme Song

Aloha From Hell--The Cramps

I also have sound bites from various horror or scary movies and television shows that I am throwing in-between the songs for the party...pop culture stuff that our friends will recognize (clips from Buffy, Dr. Horrible's Singalong Blog, Dr. Who, Ghostbusters, The Simpsons Treehouse of Horror, Army of Darkness, Friday the 13th, etc.).


----------



## Eyegore

Those are some of my favorites! Glad the thread is taking off. This will give me, and others some music choice ideas. And to think; last year I was told by someone that there's no such thing as Halloween Music?!


----------



## Pumpkinhead625

This is a great idea. Maybe expand the genres to include Classical and Halloween humor.


----------



## 19215

I added this to the list because it is the opening theme to "Dracula" starring Bela Lugosi. It is really quite creepy when you listen to it.


Tchaikovsky - Swan Lake (Op.20)


----------



## kprimm

I agree about a great idea, but i think it will be alot of work. Not that it shouldn't still be done, this would be a great resource to have available to forum members, kind of a nice perk for being a member.


----------



## Eyegore

agreed. now...which one of you forum mods wants to tackle thiis...
We'd appreciate it! I'll help.


----------



## Eyegore

*Index of Halloween Songs*
Index was too large for one post...so it's been edited to fit in two.

A-M:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/91948-index-halloween-songs-8.html#post909849

N-Z:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/91948-index-halloween-songs-8.html#post909851


----------



## Terminal_Margaret

*Eyegor*...that is GREAT! Thank you for posting so many songs...you have tons! I will (of course) be looking through your list for more songs, lol.


----------



## Dinosaur1972

I kinda have to agree with Halloweiner. Maybe if I leave out all the albums of ghost stories and sound effects, and just limit it to music ... and leave out all the goth and metal and movie soundtrack music ... maybe a list is possible ... but it'd be a mighty long list.


----------



## dudeamis

Marylin Manson also covered This Is Halloween


----------



## Eyegore

dudeamis said:


> Marylin Manson also covered This Is Halloween


OK, I added it to the list. Thanks.


----------



## DarkArtist

Wow,* Eyegor*, that is one impressive list

::takes notes::


----------



## Eyegore

2/3 of the songs, I've never even heard of...my "real" playlist is much smaller. 
I am adding more songs too it! This list was pulled off a website (thanks to whomever posted it) 
If you know any songs that I haven't listed...please post them, and I'll add em!


----------



## RCIAG

One song missing from that list, it's not _about_ Halloween but a creepy song nonetheless, Bloodrock-DOA.

That Bloodrock video is a cheesy 80s type video, created much later than the song, but the song is worth it.

Also missing is a great one for headphones, you can hear the shovel & the dirt hitting the casket while the mourners weep:
Venom-Buried Alive. 


And another Venom song, in fact that whole Black Metal album would work:
Venom-Countess Bathory


----------



## Eyegore

RCIAG said:


> One song missing from that list, it's not _about_ Halloween but a creepy song nonetheless...


I added the Venom songs. Thanks.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625

Okay, Eyegore, here goes. I compiled a list from my personal library (on my computer; I still have a few CD's I haven't added). I didn't add any songs that overlapped your list. I tried to list them alphabetically. A few of these songs aren't Halloween per se, but they have a 'Halloween feel' to them in one way or another.

If anyone has any questions about any of these songs, feel free to PM me.

B
The B-52s-“Devil In My Car”
Russ Ballard-“Voices”
The Banner-“Zombie Onslaught”
Marco Beltrami-Theme from “Scream”
Charles Bernstein-Theme from “A Nightmare On Elm Street”


C
John Carpenter-Theme songs from “Halloween”, “The Fog”, “Christine”, “Dracula”, and “The Prince Of Darkness”
Alice Cooper-“Years Ago-“Steven”-“The Awakening”and “Zombie Dance”
The Robert Cobert Orchestra-Theme from “Dark Shadows”
The Comateens-Theme from “The Munsters”
The Cranberries-“Zombie”
The Creeping Cruds-“All Hail The Horror Host” and “I Eat The Living” 
The Creepnicks-“Zombie Stomp” and “Zombie Kind Of Love”


D 
Deep Purple-“Demon’s Eye”
Demented Are Go-“Zombie Stalk”
Davey Dickens-“Spiders Are Fun” and “Zombie Love”


E
Dave Edmunds-“The Creature From The Black Lagoon”
Rory Erikson & The Aliens-“Creature With The Atom Brain”


F
The Five Blobs-“The Blob”
The Fools-“Scary Movies”


G
Jerrald Goldsmith-Theme from “Poltergeist”


H
Halloween Music-“Hell”
Phil Harris-“The Thing”
Higsons-“Attack Of The cannibal Zombie Businessmen”
The Horatii-“Island Of Zombie Women”


J
Jellyfuzz-“Attack Of The Zombie Chickens Fron Outer Space”


L
Verne Langdon-“Carnival Of Souls”, “Spirit Symphony”, and “Zombie Sonata”
Lewis Lee-“Attack Of The Killer Tomatoes”
Live-“Lightning Crashes”
Louiza-“Voodoo” 


M
C. W. McCall-“Comin’ Back For More”*
Miser-“Zombie” (Cover of “The Cranberries”)
Vic Mizzy-Theme from “The Addams Family”
MX-80 Sound-Theme from “Halloween”

N
No Doubt-“Spiderwebs”
Ted Nugent-“Cat Scratch Fever”


P
Pink Floyd-“Brain Damage” and “Careful With That Axe, Eugene”


R
The Radioactive Chicken Heads-“Boris the Spider” (Cover of “The Who”)
Red Rider-”Lunatic Fringe”
Cliff Richard-“Devil Woman”


S
Screeching Weasel-“Zombie”
Howard Shore-Theme from “The Silence Of The Lambs”
‘Jumpin’’ Gene Simmons-“Haunted House”
Claudio Simonetti-“Zombie Zone” and Theme from “Halloween”
Jack Skellington-“This Is Halloween”
Stabbing Westward-“What Do I Have To Do?”
Kay Starr-“The Headless Horseman”
Billy Strange-Theme from “The Munsters”


T

Total Coleo-“Dracula’s Tango” and “I Eat Cannibals”
Trout Fishing In America-“It Must Be Halloween”
Robin Trower-“Bridge Of Sighs”

V
Voltaire-“Cannibal Buffet”
Voodoo Church-“Zombie A Go-Go”


W

The Werewolves Of London-“Howlin’At The Moon”
The Who-“Boris The Spider”
The Woggles-“Zombie Stomp”
Stevie Wonder-“Superstition”
Sheb Wooley-“Purple People Eater”


Y
‘Weird’ Al Yankovich-“Attack Of the Radioactive Hamsters From A Planet Near Mars”

Z
Zombie Ghost Train-“Zombie Beach”
Zombie Girl-“Bleeder”, “I Want It”, “Creepy Crawler”, and “We Are The Ones”


----------



## Eyegore

you deserve a big sigh of relief! thats a long list. I'll add them to my list later. OR if the mods want to, they can!? wink wink!


----------



## CobhamManor

I need some new Halloween music to play throughout my display! I think I have a few choices now!!


----------



## dudeamis

Rob Zombie - Dragula


----------



## Eyegore

dudeamis said:


> Rob Zombie - Dragula


that was already in the list, under Z.


----------



## dudeamis

Eyegor said:


> that was already in the list, under Z.


Just about all of Hellbilly Deluxe could be on that list


----------



## Halloweenie1

Some nice playlists here.......

View attachment 11375


----------



## jayb

K, so who's gonna make their list available for download?


----------



## Rikki

You're missing Southern Culture on the Skids! Their album "Zombified" is entirely Halloween themed.

1. Ghost
2. Zombified
3. Undertaker
4. Swamp Thing
5. She's My Witch
6. Bloodsucker
7. Sinister Purpose
8. Torture
9. Devil's Stomping Ground


----------



## Eyegore

*Index of Halloween Songs*
Index was too large for one post...so it's been edited to fit in two.

A-M:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/91948-index-halloween-songs-8.html#post909849

N-Z:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/91948-index-halloween-songs-8.html#post909851


----------



## Super_Freak

OK - so here is my humble itunes playlist (what I have so far) for this year's party. I think there are a couple songs here not yet mentioned on this thread. Sorry for the repeats...



Candy 3:17 The Presidents of the United States of America	
Monster Mash	3:12	Bobby "Boris" Pickett & The Crypt-Kickers	
Haunted House	2:31	Gene Simmons	
People Are Strange	2:12	The Doors	
Spooky 4:59	Atlanta Rhythm Section	
Strange Brew	2:47	Cream 
Boris the Spider	2:28	The Who	
Dead Man's Party	6:22	Oingo Boingo	
Black Magic Woman	3:16	Santana 
Thriller 5:12	Michael Jackson	
Hotel California	6:30	Eagles 
Witchy Woman	4:11	Eagles 
Somebody's Watching Me 3:58	Rockwell
This Is Halloween	3:16	The Citizens of Halloween	
Werewolves of London	3:25	Warren Zevon	
Ghostbusters	4:05	Ray Parker, Jr.	
Super Freak	3:25	Rick James 
Superstition	4:26	Stevie Wonder


----------



## Pumpkinhead625

Okay, I just finished going through my music with a fine-toothed comb, and found these additions to my original list. These are songs that I recently added, may not have exactly been one of my favorites, or I may have just overlooked the first time. Whatever the reason, here they are:

A 

The Arrogant Worms-"Malcolm"

B

The Beatles-"Maxwell's Silver Hammer"
Black Eyes & Neckties-"Walk Like A Zombie"
Brownsville Station-"Martian Boogie"
Nero Burns-"Zombie Queen"

D

Da Yoopers-"Vampire Surfin' Girls"

E

E. L. O.-"Evil Woman"

F

Fleetwood Mac-"Hypnotized"
Focus-"Hocus Pocus"
Lita Ford-"Kiss Me Deadly"

K

Rhune Kincaid-"Zombie Mamacita"

L

Peggy Lee-"Bewitched"

M

Mad House Music-"Mummy Rap Mambo"

N

Otto Von Schirach Notorious Nastie-"Zombie Prom"

O

Joan Osborne-"Dracula Moon"

S

Symbols-"Do The Zombie"

W

Edgar Winter Group-"Frankenstein"

Y

Dennis Yost & The Classic IV-"Spooky"

Z

Zombie Girl-"Creature Of The Night", "Zombie", and "The Darkness"


Editorial note:
I noticed on Eyegore's master list that the song "Attack Of The Killer Tomatoes" is also listed under Weird Al Yankovich. This song was written and produced by John De Bello and sung by Lewis Lee. Weird Al never did a cover of this song.


----------



## Eyegore

> Editorial note:
> I noticed on Eyegore's master list that the song "Attack Of The Killer Tomatoes" is also listed under Weird Al Yankovich. This song was written and produced by John De Bello and sung by Lewis Lee. Weird Al never did a cover of this song.


Noted, and corrected thanks!


----------



## Spookmaster

don't forget Screaming Lord Sutch, from the UK.......



Bizarro Jeff


----------



## lizzyborden

Back after a long, long absence and thought I'd add a few to the list:

Rockin in the Graveyard - Jackie Morningstar
Monster Surfing Time - Deadly Ones
I Put a Spell on You - Screamin Jay Hawkins
Flying Saucers Rock n Roll - Billy Lee Riley
Witch Doctor - David Seville
The Mummy's Bracelet - Lee Ross
Watusi Zombie - Jan Davis
Skull and Crossbones = Sparkle Moore
Dinner With Dracula - Zacherle
I Saw Your Mommy - Suicidal Tendencies
Type O Negative - Black Sabbath
Haunted House Blues - Bessie Smith
Twisted Sister - Burn in Hell

Lizzy


----------



## Rikki

Went through my playlist today and found a bunch to add. Note that I throw an adult only party so some of these songs are not appropriate for an all ages thing.

A few of these are pop songs that are sort of a stretch for Halloween music but I had a lot of requests for "dance" music and was forced to go out and find something that worked without scrapping themed music.

Beyonce - Sweet Dreams
Big Bee Kornegay - At The House Of Frankenstein
Blue Oyster Cult - (Don't Fear) The Reaper
Bobby Darin - Mack The Knife
Classics IV – Spooky
Deadbolt - Psychic Voodoo Doll
Eagles - Hotel California
Elvis Presley - Witchcraft
Ex-Voto - Transylvania Twist
Fastway - After Midnight
Goldfinger - Ghouls Night Out
Insane Clown Posse - Dead Pumpkins
INXS - Devil Inside
John Fogerty - Wicked Old Witch
Joss Stone & Jeff Beck - I Put A Spell On You
King Diamond – Them
Korn – Trash
Legendary Invisible Men - Spooks Night Out
Love & Rockets - Haunted When the Minutes Drag
Marilyn Manson - Prelude (The Family Trip)
Metallica - Die, Die My Darling
Metallica - Master of Puppets
Misfits – Braineaters
Misfits - Death Comes Ripping
Misfits - Devils Whorehouse
Misfits - Die Monster Die
Misfits - Ghouls Night Out
Misfits - Halloween II
Misfits - Horror Business
Misfits - I Turned Into a Martian
Misfits - London Dungeon
Misfits - Monster Mash
Misfits - Return of the Fly
Misfits – Skulls
Misfits - Teenagers From Mars
Misfits – Vampira
Monster Magnet - 19 Witches
Ozzy Ozborne - Mr. Crowley
Pantera - Avoid the Light
Queen - Another One Bites The Dust
Rasputina - Transylvanian Concubine
Rhianna – Disturbia
Rob Zombie – Superbeast
Rob Zombie & The Ghastly Ones - Halloween (She Get So Mean)
Rocket From The Crypt - I Drink Blood
Santana - Evil Ways
The Searchers - Love Potion Number Nine
Shakira - She Wolf
Steve Miller Band - Abracadabra
Stevie Ray Vaughan – Superstition
Storm Large - Deathrock Stomp
Sugar Ray - Abracadabra
The Bomboras - A Fistful Of Terror
The Cramps - The Creature From the Black Leather Lagoon
The Swingin' Neckbreakers - No Costume, No Candy
Three Days Grace - Scared
Tiger Army - Oogie Boogie's Song (Bonus Track)
Tito and Tarantula - After Dark
Type O Negative - Love You To Death
White Zombie - I, Zombie
White Zombie - I'm Your Boogie Man
Wolfmother - Witchcraft
Zacherle - Halloween Hootenanny
Zacherle - Happy Halloween


----------



## Eyegore

Rikki said:


> Went through my playlist today and found a bunch to add. Note that I throw an adult only party so some of these songs are not appropriate for an all ages thing.
> 
> A few of these are pop songs that are sort of a stretch for Halloween music but I had a lot of requests for "dance" music and was forced to go out and find something that worked without scrapping themed music.
> 
> Beyonce - Sweet Dreams
> Big Bee Kornegay - At The House Of Frankenstein
> Blue Oyster Cult - (Don't Fear) The Reaper
> Bobby Darin - Mack The Knife
> Classics IV – Spooky
> Deadbolt - Psychic Voodoo Doll
> Eagles - Hotel California
> Elvis Presley - Witchcraft
> Ex-Voto - Transylvania Twist
> Fastway - After Midnight
> Goldfinger - Ghouls Night Out
> Insane Clown Posse - Dead Pumpkins
> INXS - Devil Inside
> John Fogerty - Wicked Old Witch
> Joss Stone & Jeff Beck - I Put A Spell On You
> King Diamond – Them
> Korn – Trash
> Legendary Invisible Men - Spooks Night Out
> Love & Rockets - Haunted When the Minutes Drag
> Marilyn Manson - Prelude (The Family Trip)
> Metallica - Die, Die My Darling
> Metallica - Master of Puppets
> Misfits – Braineaters
> Misfits - Death Comes Ripping
> Misfits - Devils Whorehouse
> Misfits - Die Monster Die
> Misfits - Ghouls Night Out
> Misfits - Halloween II
> Misfits - Horror Business
> Misfits - I Turned Into a Martian
> Misfits - London Dungeon
> Misfits - Monster Mash
> Misfits - Return of the Fly
> Misfits – Skulls
> Misfits - Teenagers From Mars
> Misfits – Vampira
> Monster Magnet - 19 Witches
> Ozzy Ozborne - Mr. Crowley
> Pantera - Avoid the Light
> Queen - Another One Bites The Dust
> Rasputina - Transylvanian Concubine
> Rhianna – Disturbia
> Rob Zombie – Superbeast
> Rob Zombie & The Ghastly Ones - Halloween (She Get So Mean)
> Rocket From The Crypt - I Drink Blood
> Santana - Evil Ways
> The Searchers - Love Potion Number Nine
> Shakira - She Wolf
> Steve Miller Band - Abracadabra
> Stevie Ray Vaughan – Superstition
> Storm Large - Deathrock Stomp
> Sugar Ray - Abracadabra
> The Bomboras - A Fistful Of Terror
> The Cramps - The Creature From the Black Leather Lagoon
> The Swingin' Neckbreakers - No Costume, No Candy
> Three Days Grace - Scared
> Tiger Army - Oogie Boogie's Song (Bonus Track)
> Tito and Tarantula - After Dark
> Type O Negative - Love You To Death
> White Zombie - I, Zombie
> White Zombie - I'm Your Boogie Man
> Wolfmother - Witchcraft
> Zacherle - Halloween Hootenanny
> Zacherle - Happy Halloween



looks like I have a few to add to the list...


----------



## Eyegore

*Index of Halloween Songs*
Index was too large for one post...so it's been edited to fit in two.

A-M:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/91948-index-halloween-songs-8.html#post909849

N-Z:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/91948-index-halloween-songs-8.html#post909851


----------



## pookiemonster

Here's another one


----------



## dannydinkle

Velvet Revolver covered Talking Heads "Psycho Killer"


----------



## halloweenfiend

A few more to add

Type O Negative - Creepy Green light, Halloween in Heaven, Wolf moon, and just about every other one

Samhain - November coming fire, + more

Danzig - firemass

Insane clown posse - Dead pumpkins, Mr. Rotten treats, halloween on military street, every halloween, sleep walkers, + many more 

Dj jazzy jeff and the fresh princh - nightmare on my street

The survivors of camp crystal lake - all their songs

I'll come up with more. that's off the top of my head


----------



## Eyegore

Updated...Again.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/91948-index-halloween-songs-2.html#post885342

Does anyone know any singer, groups or band that start with an X, U or Q? 
We're lacking in those areas!


----------



## discard

Please add these:

Queen - Killer Queen, Who Wants to Live Forever
Kiss - God of Thunder, King of the Night Time World, Heaven's On Fire, All Hell's Breakin' Loose, Creatures of the Night
Van Halen - Runnin' with the Devil
Gnarls Barkley - The Boogie Monster
Zombina & The Skeletones - The Count of Five
The Doors - The End
Tom Waits - What's He Building

Just a few from my Halloween playlist that were missing from the index. Need to go thru my complete collection when I'm not tired!


----------



## Si-cotik

There is a so very little known band that I like that has some awesome songs that would be a good add if anyone cares to take a look.

Its a french band called Nightmare (not to be confused with the Japanese band)

Here is their MySpace page if you would like to take a look
http://www.myspace.com/nightmareofficial


As I said they are very little known but they have some cool music IMO

P.S. It's heavy metal


----------



## Si-cotik

Murderdolls :Welcome to the Strange
The Ramones: Pet Sematary
Moonspell: Luna
Harvey Danger: Flagpole Sitta
Spiderbait: Ghost Riders in the Sky
Godsmack: voodoo
Sixx A.M.: Life is Beautiful
Motley Crue: Red hot
Rosemary's Lullaby from Rosemary's Baby
The Lost Boys soundtrack: Cry Little Sister


----------



## justd

love this thread! so many great songs! has anyone mentioned ryan adams "halloween head" or scum of the earths "get your dead on" ?


----------



## Eyegore

List updated!
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/91948-index-halloween-songs-2.html#post885342


----------



## Eyegore

I would like to make this the best Halloween Music Index ever! 

Please post any songs _not in the list _to this thread. If you can also specify which genre of music it falls under, that would be great! Id also appreciate any moderator that would be willing to co-help in developing this into a useful, and possibly downloadable index. I think this will be much appreciated by forum members; a perk if you will, for us loyal Halloween Forum fanatics! I would love to have this made into an "official" editable sticky post but if that isn't possible, the ability to be able to continually edit this index, would be very helpful. 


Please look through the list for any errors: spelling errors, misnamed artist, genre type, etc. If you find anything incorrect or if you have other songs to add, please post here.
Thanks


----------



## discard

A

Abney Park - The Wrong Side
The Abominable Surfmen - Monster Surfer
AC/DC - Night Prowler, Hells Bells, Highway To Hell
Ryan Adams - Halloween Head
Aerosmith - Boogie Man
AFI(A Fire Inside) - Halloween
Alan Parsons Project - Psychobabble
Alice In Chains - Them Bones
Allstars - Things That Go Bump In The Night
Andre 3000 - Dracula's Wedding (feat. Kelis) 
The Animals - House Of The Rising Sun, I Put A Spell On You
April Wine - Sign Of The Gypsy Queen
The Arrogant Worms - Malcolm
A Split Second - Mambo Witch, Rigor Mortis
Aqua - Halloween
The Aquabats - Fashion Zombies
Aqualung - Strange And Beautiful (I'll Put A Spell On You)
Louis Armstrong - The Skeleton In The Closet, You’ve Got Me Voodoo’d
Atlanta Rhythm Section - Spooky
The Atomic Fireballs - Man With The Hex


B

The B-52’s - Devil In My Car
Bad Religion - Infected
Bobby Bare - Vampira
Russ Ballard - Voices
Band Of Horses - Is There A Ghost, Monsters
The Banner - Zombie Onslaught
Bobby Bare - Vampira
Barenaked Ladies - Grim Grinning Ghosts (The Haunted Mansion)
Gnarls Barkley - The Boogie Monster
Batmobile - Dead, Transylvanian Express, Zombie Riot
Bauhaus - Bela Lugosi's Dead
Pat Benatar - Hell Is For Children
The Beatles - Maxwell's Silver Hammer
Harry Belafonte - Day-O(Banana Boat Song), Jump In The Line (Beetlejuice), Zombie Jamboree (Back to Back)
Marco Beltrami - Theme: Scream
Charles Bernstein - Theme from “A Nightmare On Elm Street”
Amber Benson - Under Your Spell
Bif Naked - October Song
Big Bee Kornegay & Group - At The House Of Frankenstein
Black Eyes & Neckties - Walk Like A Zombie
Blue Öyster Cult - (Don't Fear)The Reaper, Godzilla
Brownsville Station - Martian Boogie
Nero Burns - Zombie Queen
The Birthday Party - Release The Bats
Black Sabbath - Black Sabbath, Children Of The Grave, Sabbath Bloody Sabbath, Type O Negative
The Blanks - Happy Halloween
The Blasters - Dark Night
Bobsled - Monster Mash
The Bomboras - A Fistful Of Terror
Book of Love - Tubular Bells
David Bowie - Please Mr. Gravedigger, Scary Monsters(with Nine Inch Nails)
Bow Wow Wow - I Want Candy
Mel Brooks - Puttin' on the Ritz (Young Frankenstein)
Ian Brown - Gravy Train (Nightmares on Wax Mix)
Brownsville Station - Martian Boogie
Buchanan & Goodman - Frankenstein of '59, Frankenstein Returns
Bush - Mouth(The Stingray Mix) (An American Werewolf in Paris)


C

The Cadillacs - Boogie Man
Al Caiola - Experiment In Terror
John Cale - Heartbreak Hotel
Johnny Cash - (Ghost) Riders In The Sky, Ring Of Fire
Ted Cassidy - The Lurch
John Carpenter – Theme: Halloween, The Fog, Christine, Dracula, The Prince Of Darkness
Cat Power - Werewolf
Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds - I Put A Spell On You, Red Right Hand
Tom Chapin - The Ghost Of Bleak House
Claudine Clark - Walkin’ Through A Cemetery
Classics IV - Spooky
The Clovers - Love Potion No. 9
Concrete Blonde - Bloodletting (The Vampire Song)
The Cool Ghoul - You Can’t Ghoul Me
Alice Cooper - Feed My Frankenstein, Teenage Frankenstein, Welcome to My Nightmare, Years Ago, Steven, The Awakening, Zombie Dance, Keepin' Halloween Alive
The Robert Cobert Orchestra - Theme: Dark Shadows
The Comateens - Theme: The Munsters
Bill Cosby - Chicken Heart
Count Baltes & The Egors - Opening The Coffin
Course Of Empire - Freaks
Cradle Of Filth - The Graveyard By Moonlight, Vampire
The Cramps - I Was A Teenage Werewolf, Creature From The Black Lagoon
The Cranberries - Zombie
The Creeping Cruds - All Hail The Horror Host, I Eat The Living
The Creepnicks - Zombie Stomp, Zombie Kind Of Love
The Creatures - Mostly Ghostly
Creedence Clearwater Revival - Bad Moon Rising, I Put A Spell On You
Cream/Eric Clapton - Strange Brew
The Crewnecks - Rockin’ Zombie
Criswell - Someone Walked Over My Grave
Jimmy Cross - I Want My Baby Back
Tim Curry - Anything Can Happen


D

Dapper Dans - Grim Grinning Ghosts (The Haunted Mansion)
Danzig - Firemass
Bobby Darin - Mack The Knife
Dashboard Confessional - The Places You Have Come to Fear the Most
Dave Matthews Band - Gravedigger, Halloween
Mack David and Jerry Livingston – Theme: Casper the Friendly
Jan Davis - Watusi Zombie
Morris Day - Somebody's Watching Me (The Haunted Mansion)
Daylighters - Mad House Jump
Da Yoopers - Vampire Surfin' Girls
Deadbolt - Psychic Voodoo Doll
Dead Kennedys - Halloween
Deadly Ones - Monster Surfing Time
Dead or Alive - Something In My House
Deep Purple - Demon’s Eye, Black Night, Fireball, Stormbringer
Demented Are Go - Zombie Stalk, Shadow Crypt
Milton DeLugg – Theme: The Munsters
Billy DeMarco - Drac's Back
Albert DeSalvo - Strangler In The Night
The Detergents - Igor's Cellar
Devil Driver - Digging Up The Corpses
Charlotte Diamond - Looking For Dracula
Davey Dickens - Spiders Are Fun, Zombie Love
Bo Diddley - Bo Meets The Monster
Disturbed - Fear
DJ Jazzy Jeff & The Fresh Prince - Nightmare On My Street
Bill Doggett - Monster Party
Thomas Dolby - I Scare Myself, She Blinded Me With Science
Donovan - Season Of The Witch
The Doors - The End, People Are Strange, Riders On The Storm
Down - Stone The Crow
Dr. Elmo - Bad Black Cat, Haunted Hillbilly Hoedown, ******* Dracula, Texas Chainsaw Halloween
Drowning Pool - Bodies
The Duponts - Screamin' Ball(At Dracula Hall)
Dusty Springfield - Spooky


E

E. L. O. - Evil Woman
The Eagles - Witchy Woman, Hotel California
Echo & The Bunnymen - The Killing Moon, People Are Strange
Eden Automatic - Vampire Discotheque
Dave Edmunds - The Creature From The Black Lagoon
Eels - My Beloved Monster
Danny Elfman - Various Soundtracks
Elvira, Mistress Of The Dark - Bride of Frankenstein, Haunted House, Monster Rap, Zombie Stomp
Elvis - Witchcraft, You're The Devil In Disguise
Emerson, Lake & Palmer - Toccata
Eminem - Scary Movies
Rory Erikson & The Aliens - Creature With The Atom Brain
Evanescence - Haunted
Ex-Voto - Transylvania Twist


F

Fastway - Trick or Treat, After Midnight
The Fat Man - Dry Bones (The 7th Guest)
Bryan Ferry - Sympathy For The Devil
The Fifth Estate - Ding Dong! The Witch Is Dead
The Five Man Electrical Band - Werewolf
The Five Blobs - The Blob
Five Satins - In The Still Of The Night
Fleetwood Mac - Hypnotized, Rhiannon
The Fools - Scary Movies
Focus - Hocus Pocus
John Fogerty - Wicked Old Witch
Lita Ford - Kiss Me Deadly
Foreigner - Cold As Ice
The Fortunes - Ghoul In School
Amy Fox - Keeping Time With The Moon
The Frantics - Werewolf
Front 242 - Animal (Cage)
Johnny Fuller - Haunted House
Futurama (cast) - Robot Hell


G

Geto Boys - Mind Playing Tricks On Me
Ghoultown - Fistful of Demons, Wait Until Dark
Ginger MacKenzie - Sliver Of A Moon
Goblin - Sighs, Suspiria
Godsmack - Voodoo, Vampires
Andrew Gold - Spooky Scary Skeletons
Golden Earring - Twilight Zone
Goldfinger - Ghouls Night Out
Jerrald Goldsmith – Theme: Poltergeist
Grave Diggers - The Witch, Cool Ghoul
Norman Greenbaum - Spirit In The Sky
The Green Slime – Theme: The Green Slime
Grim Reaper - See You In Hell
Griz Green - Jam At The Mortuary
Groovie Goolies - Goolie Garden
Guana Batz - Werewolf Blues, Zombie Walk, Rockin' In My Coffin
The Guess Who - Clap For The Wolfman
Guns N' Roses - Sympathy For The Devil


H

Halloween Hootenanny - Album
Halloween Music - Hell
The Hamburger Brothers - Omar The Vampire
Phil Harris - The Thing
George Harrison - Here Comes The Moon
Harry and the Potters - My Teacher Is A Werewolf
Harvey Danger - Flagpole Sitta
Beth Hart - Blame The Moon
Helloween - Halloween
The Jimi Hendrix Experience - Voodoo Child(Slight Return) 
Bernard Herrman – Theme: Alfred Hitchcock's Psycho, Vertigo
Don Hinson & The Rigamorticians - Riboflavin-Flavored, Non-Carbonated, Polyunsatured Blood
Higsons - Attack Of The Cannibal Zombie Businessmen
Hollywood Flames - Frankenstein's Den
The Horatii - Island Of Zombie Women
HorrorPops - Ghouls, Walk Like A Zombie
House of Krazees - Sounds of Halloween
Howlin' Wolf - I Ain't Superstitious


I

Inkubus Sukkubus - Dark Mother, Samhain
Iron Maiden - Fear Of The Dark, The Number Of The Beast, Twilight Zone
Insane Clown Posse - Every Halloween, Great Milenko, Halloween On Military Street, House Of Horrors
Invasion - Bypass
INXS - Devil Inside
Iron Butterfly - Real Fright, In-a-gadda-da-vida


J

Jack - Things That Go Bump In The Night (The Haunted Mansion)
Jack And Jim - Midnite Monster Hop
Jack Off Jill - Fear Of Dying
Michael Jackson - Thriller, Is It Scary
The Jackson 5 - The Boogie Man
Rick James - Superfreak
Jane's Addiction - Sympathy For The Devil
Jellyfuzz - Attack Of The Zombie Chickens From Outer Space
Jethro Tull - The Witch's Promise
Bobby Boris Jones - Surfer Smash
Jupiter Jones - The Spook Spoke
Joy Division - Dead Souls


K

K.C. & The Sunshine Band - I'm Your Boogie Man
The Kac-Ties - Mr. Were-Wolf
Kansas - Fight Fire With Fire, Point of Know Return
Kenny & The Fiends - House on Haunted Hill
Kill Lizzie - I Hear Chains(The Ballad Of Beach Ballones)
Rhune Kincaid - Zombie Mamacita
Kiss - All Hell’s Breakin’ Loose, Creatures Of The Night, God Of Thunder, Heaven’s On Fire, King Of The Night Time World
Korn - Trash
Kristy Kruger - Pride


L

Lambert, Hendricks and Ross - Halloween Spooks
Nancy LaMott - Autumn Leaves/When October Goes
Don Lang & His Frantic Five - Witch Doctor
Verne Langdon - Carnival Of Souls, Spirit Symphony, Zombie Sonata
LazyTown - Spooky Song
Led Zeppelin - Stairway To Heaven
Legendary Invisible Men - Spooks Night Out
Lewis Lee - Attack Of The Killer Tomatoes
Peggy Lee - Bewitched
Jerry Lee Lewis - Great Balls Of Fire
Tom Lehrer - I Hold Your Hand In Mine
Annie Lennox - Love Song For A Vampire
Live - Lightning Crashes
Los Staitjacket – Theme: The Munster's
Louiza - Voodoo
Love & Rockets - Haunted When The Minutes Drag
Lucifer's Heritage - Halloween


M

Kirsty MacColl - Halloween
Madonna - Supernatural
Mad House Music - Mummy Rap Mambo
Magics - Zombie Walk
Barry Manilow - When October Goes
Mann Drake - Vampire's Ball
Marty Manning - Night On Bald Mountain
Marduk - Samhain
Marilyn Manson - Dope Hat, I Put A Spell On You, Sweet Dreams (Are Made of This), This is Halloween
The Marcels - Blue Moon
Mark Snow - Theme: X-Files
James Marsters - Rest In Peace
Ralph Marterie - Alfred Hitchcock Presents
Steve Martin - King Tut
Matchbook Romance - Monsters
C. W. McCall - Comin’ Back For More
M.C. Hammer - Addams Groove (The Addams Family)
Bob McFadden & Dor - I Dig You Baby
Loreena McKennitt - All Souls Night, Samain Night
Gerard McMahon - Cry Little Sister (The Lost Boys)
Meat Loaf - Bat Out Of Hell, You Took The Words Right Out Of My Mouth (Hot Summer Night)
Me First And The Gimme Gimmes - Ghostbusters
Men At Work - Who Can It Be Now
Metallica - Enter Sandman, Die Die My Darling, Master Of Puppets, Fade To Black, For Whom The Bell Tolls
Meteors - Graveyard Stomp, Insane, The Hills Have Eyes, Phantom Of The Opera, Michael Myers, Slow Down You Grave Robbing Bastard
Bette Midler - I Put A Spell On You (Hocus Pocus)
Midnight Syndicate - Born Of The Night, Soliloquy, Vampyre
Cathy Mills - Monster Hop
Ministry - (Everyday Is) Halloween
Miser - Zombie
Misfits - Halloween, Night of the Living Dead, Scream
Mitch Ryder & The Detroit Wheels - Devil With A Blue Dress On
Vic Mizzy – Theme: The Addams Family
The Modernaires - The Rockin' Ghost
Monotones - Legend Of Sleepy Hollow
David Mook and Ben Raliegh - Theme: Scooby-Doo, Where Are You!
The Moontrekkers - Night Of The Vampire
Jackie Morningstar - Rockin’ In The Graveyard
Monster Magnet - 19 Witches
Monsters - Rock Around The Tombstone, Teenage Werewolf
Morgus And The Ghouls - Morgus The Magnificent
Buddy Morrow - The Raven
Mötley Crüe - Black Widow, Shout At The Devil
The Moon-Rays - Swing'n At The Seance, all Albums
The MSR Singers - Monster Man
Mummies - House On The Hill
Murderdolls - Welcome To The Strange
MX-80 Sound – Theme: Halloween
My Chemical Romance - Vampires Will Never Hurt You


N

Napoleon XIV - They're Coming To Take Me Away, Ha-Haaa!
Nekromantix - Trick Or Treat
Randy Newman - If I Didn't Have You (with Billy Crystal and John Goodman)
Nine Inch Nails - Sanctified, Something I Can Never Have
Harry Nilsson - Who Done It?
No Doubt - Spiderwebs
Ken Nordine - A Cage Went In Search Of A Bird, Edgar Allan Poe
Neil Norman – Theme: Twilight Zone
North American Hallowe'en Prevention Initiative - Do They Know It's Hallowe'en?
Notorious Nastie - Zombie Prom
Ted Nugent - Cat Scratch Fever
The Nu-Trends - Spooksville


O

Richard O'Brien - Time Warp (Rocky Horror Picture Show)
Oingo Boingo - Dead Man's Party, No One Lives Forever, Nothing To Fear(But Fear Itself), Weird Science
Mike Oldfield - Tubular Bells (Theme: The Exorcist)
Old Man's Child - Return Of The Night Creatures
Roy Orbison - Devil Doll (With The Roses)
Joan Osborne - Spooky, Dracula Moon
Ozzy Osbourne - Bark At The Moon, Mr. Tinkertrain, S.I.N.(Shadows In The Night), Zombie Stomp, Black Sabbath, Devil's Daughter, Facing Hell, Hellraiser, No Place For Angels, See You On The Other Side, Sympathy For The Devil
Johnny Otis - Castin' My Spell
The Outlaws - (Ghost) Riders In The Sky


P

Hap Palmer - Haunted House, Witches Brew
Pantera - Avoid The Light
Ray Parker Jr. - Theme: Ghostbusters
Bobby "Boris" Pickett - Monster Mash
Wilson Pickett - In the Midnight Hour
Pink Floyd - Brain Damage, Careful With That Axe, Eugene
Bobby Please & The Pleasers - The Monster
Poe - Haunted
The Polecats - Gravediggers Rock, Headless Horseman, Marie Celeste


Q

Queen - Another One Bites The Dust, Killer Queen, Who Wants To Live Forever


R

The Radioactive Chicken Heads - Boris The Spider (Cover: The Who)
Radium Cats - Zuvembi Stroll, Haunted By Your Love
Rain Station - Candy, Day Of The Dead, Trick Or Treatin'
Rammstein - Vampire
The Ramones - Pet Sematary
Rasputina - Transylvanian Concubine, etc.
Chris Rea - You Must Be Evil, The Road To Hell(Part I), The Road To Hell(Part II)
Redbone - Witch Queen Of New Orleans
Red Rider - Lunatic Fringe
REO Speedwagon - Ridin' The Storm Out
Cliff Richard - Devil Woman
Sonny Richard's Panics - The Voo Doo Walk
Helen Reddy - Angie Baby
The Revels - Midnight Stroll
Reverend Horton Heat - The Devil Is Chasing Me, The Halloween Dance
Rhianna - Disturbia
Billy Lee Riley - Nightmare Mash, Flying Saucers Rock & Roll
Rockapella - Love Potion No. 9, Zombie Jamboree
Rockwell - Somebody's Watching Me
The Rolling Stones - Beast Of Burden, Paint It, Black, Sympathy For The Devil
Rose And The Arrangement - The Cockroach That Ate Cincinnati
Rosengarden and Kraus - Satan Takes A Holiday
Round Robin - I'm The Wolfman
Run D.M.C. – Theme: Ghostbusters II
Mitch Ryder & The Detroit Wheels - Devil With A Blue Dress On, Good Golly Miss Molly


S

Sam The Sham & The Pharaohs - Haunted House, Lil' Red Riding Hood
Samhain - All Murder All Guts All Fun, Halloween II, Samhain, November Coming Fire
Santana - Black Magic Woman/Gypsy Queen, Evil Ways
Scarred Stiff - One More Bite
Bob Schneider - Blood
Screamin' Jay Hawkins - Feast Of The Mau Mau, I Put A Spell On You, Little Demon
Screeching Weasel - “Zombie” 
Skipper Ryle - Wolf Gal
Scum Of The Earth - Get Your Dead On
The Searchers - Love Potion No. 9
Shakira - She Wolf
Howard Shore – Theme: The Silence Of The Lambs
"Jumpin’' Gene Simmons - Haunted House
Skipper Ryle - Wolf Gal
David Seville - Witch Doctor
The Shaggs - It's Halloween
Diane Schuur - When October Goes
Roy Shakked - Circus Raucous, Is Anybody There?, Prelude To Horror, Welcome To My House
Charles Sheffield - It's Your Voo Doo Working
Allan Sherman - My Son, The Vampire
Alan Silvestri - All Hallow's Eve Ball" (Van Helsing)
Claudio Simonetti - Zombie Zone, Theme: Halloween
Stabbing Westward - What Do I Have To Do?
Kay Starr - The Headless Horseman
Simple Plan - What's New Scooby Doo?
Siouxsie and the Banshees - Halloween, Peek-A-Boo
Sixx A.M. - Life Is Beautiful
Bessie Smith - Haunted House Blues
SNMNMNM - Zombie Girlfriend
Sonic Youth - Halloween
Southern Culture On The Skids - Album "Zombified"
The Specials - Ghost Town
Spiderbait - Ghost Rider In The Sky
Spinanes - Halloween Candy
Dusty Springfield - Spooky
Billy Squier - In The Dark
Squirrel Nut Zippers - Hell
Jim Stafford - Swamp Witch, Spiders & Snakes
Stage Fright - Black Magic
Steppenwolf - Monsters
Ray Stevens - Haunted House
Stevie Ray Vaughan - Superstition
Steve Miller Band - Abracadabra
Sting - Moon Over Bourbon Street
Joss Stone & Jeff Beck - I Put A Spell On You
Billy Strange - Theme: The Munsters
Levi Stubbs - Mean Green Mother From Outer Space (Little Shop of Horrors)
Levi Stubbs and Rick Moranis - Feed Me Seymour (Little Shop of Horrors)
Styx - Crystal Ball
Sugar Ray - Abracadabra
The Survivors of Camp Crystal Lake - “Album”
The Swingin' Neckbreakers - No Costume, No Candy
The Swingin' Phillies - Frankenstein's Party
Symbols - Do The Zombie


T

Taco - Puttin' On The Ritz
Talking Heads - Psycho Killer
Tarantula Ghoul & The Gravediggers - Graveyard Rock
The Thompson Twins - Don't Mess With Doctor Dream
George Thorogood & The Destroyers - Bad To The Bone
Tiger Army - Oogie Boogie's Song
Sharkey Todd And His Monsters - Cool Ghoul, Horror Show
Tony And The Monstrosities - Igor's Party
The Touch - The Vampire Song
Total Coleo - Dracula’s Tango, I Eat Cannibals
Trout Fishing In America - It Must Be Halloween
Robin Trower - Bridge Of Sighs
Type O Negative - All Hallows Eve, Black No. 1, Love You To Death
Kip Tyler - She's My Witch
Tyrone A' Saurus & His Cro-Magnons - The Monster Twist
Armand Van Helden - Witch Doctor
The Verdicts - The Mummy's Ball
Twisted Sister - Burn In Hell


U

Unknown Hinson - I'll Soon Get My Revenge, Satan In A Thong, Undead Blues
Unwound - Look A Ghost


V

Van Halen - Runnin’ With The Devil
Bobby Vee - The Night Has A Thousand Eyes
Velvet Revolver - Psycho Killer
Venom - Buried Alive, Countess Bathory
Gene Vincent - Race With The Devil
Voltaire - Cannibal Buffet, Land Of The Dead
Voodoo Church - Zombie A Go-Go


W

Tom Waits - What’s He Building?, Murder In The Red Barn
Christopher Walken - Edgar Allan Poe's The Raven
Gary Warren - Werewolf
"Weird Al" Yankovic - Nature Trail To Hell
Edgar Winter Group - Frankenstein
The Werewolves Of London - Howlin’ At The Moon
The Who - Boris The Spider
Linda Williams - When Witches Were Waltzing
The White Stripes - Little Ghost
White Zombie - I, Zombie, I'm Your Boogieman
Whodini - The Freaks Come Out At Night, The Haunted House of Rock
Whose Line Is It Anyway?(cast) - Halloween Hoedown
The Woggles - Zombie Stomp
Stevie Wonder - Superstition
Sheb Wooley - Purple People Eater
The Wolfe Tones - Halloween
Wolfmother - Witchcraft


Y

Yello - Stalakdrama
Rick Yost - Monster Inside
Neil Young - Harvest Moon, Vampire Blues
Dennis Yost & The Classic IV - Spooky


Z

John Zacherle - Coolest Little Monster, Dinner With Dracula , Halloween Hootenanny, Happy Halloween
The Zanies - The Mad Scientist
Frank Zappa - Goblin Girl
Warren Zevon - Werewolves Of London, Excitable Boy
Rob Zombie - Dragula, House Of 1000 Corpses, Living Dead Girl, Hellbilly Deluxe
Zombie Ghost Train - In The Shadows, Zombie Beach
Zombie Girl - Bleeder, I Want It, Creepy Crawler, We Are The Ones
Zombina & The Skeletones - The Count Of Five


----------



## Eyegore

Thanks Discard...for the reorganization of the INDEX!

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/91948-index-halloween-songs-2.html#post885342


----------



## discard

Got More to add:

The Jimi Hendrix Experience - "Voodoo Child (Slight Return)"
Don Lang & His Frantic Five - "Witch Doctor"
Chris Rea - "You Must Be Evil", "The Road To Hell(Part I)", "The Road To Hell(Part II)"
Elvis - "You're The Devil In Disguise"
George Thorogood & The Destroyers - "Bad To The Bone"
The Rolling Stones - "Beast Of Burden"
Santana - "Black Magic Woman/Gypsy Queen"
Deep Purple - "Black Night", "Fireball", "Stormbringer"
Ozzy Osbourne - "Black Sabbath", "Devil's Daughter", "Facing Hell", "Hellraiser", "No Place For Angels", "See You On The Other Side", "Sympathy For The Devil"
The Marcels - "Blue Moon"
Foreigner - "Cold As Ice"
Styx - "Crystal Ball"
The Blasters - "Dark Night"
Roy Orbison - "Devil Doll (With The Roses)"
Mitch Ryder & The Detroit Wheels - "Devil With A Blue Dress On, Good Golly Miss Molly"
The Fifth Estate - "Ding Dong! The Witch Is Dead"
Andre 3000 - "Dracula's Wedding (feat. Kelis)"
Metallica - "Fade To Black", "For Whom The Bell Tolls"
Iron Maiden - "Fear Of The Dark", "The Number Of The Beast", "Twilight Zone"
Kansas - "Fight Fire With Fire", "Point of Know Return"
Blue Oyster Cult - "Godzilla"
Jerry Lee Lewis - "Great Balls Of Fire"
AFI(A Fire Inside) - "Halloween"
Neil Young - "Harvest Moon", "Vampire Blues"
Pat Benatar - "Hell Is For Children"
AC/DC - "Highway To Hell"
The Animals - "House Of The Rising Sun", "I Put A Spell On You"
Billy Squier - "In The Dark"
Wilson Pickett - "In the Midnight Hour"
Five Satins - "In The Still Of The Night"
Iron Butterfly - "In-a-gadda-da-vida"
Band Of Horses - "Is There A Ghost", "Monsters"
The Clovers - "Love Potion No. 9"
Annie Lennox - "Love Song For A Vampire"
Alice Cooper - "Keepin' Halloween Alive"
The White Stripes - "Little Ghost"
Charlotte Diamond - "Looking For Dracula"
Steppenwolf - "Monsters"
Matchbook Romance - "Monsters"
Echo & The Bunnymen - "People Are Strange"
The Doors - "People Are Strange", "Riders On The Storm"
Alan Parsons Project - Psychobabble"
Gene Vincent - "Race With The Devil"
Fleetwood Mac - "Rhiannon"
REO Speedwagon - "Ridin' The Storm Out"
Johnny Cash - "Ring Of Fire"
April Wine - "Sign Of The Gypsy Queen"
Jim Stafford - "Spiders & Snakes"
Norman Greenbaum - "Spirit In The Sky"
Dusty Springfield - "Spooky"
Led Zeppelin - "Stairway To Heaven"
Rick James - "Superfreak"
Madonna - "Supernatural"
Bryan Ferry - "Sympathy For The Devil"
Guns N' Roses - "Sympathy For The Devil"
Bobby Vee - "The Night Has A Thousand Eyes"
Jethro Tull - "The Witch's Promise"
Emerson, Lake & Palmer - "Toccata"
Rammstein - "Vampire"


----------



## Eyegore

discard said:


> Got More to add:


Crap!


----------



## discard

I'll add them!! Tomorrow!

Changes made!

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/91948-index-halloween-songs-5.html#post905236


----------



## spookyone

wow thanks for posting all the music didnt know there was that many lol
um i did noticed "HORROR POP" but didnt see "WALK LIKE A ZOMBIE " lol i acutally have that song its a boppy kinda song lol


----------



## Eyegore

Updated...again.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/91948-index-halloween-songs-2.html#post885342

oh, and still looking for a "U" or "X" band.


----------



## Mr. Scratch

The Polecats - Headless Horseman, Marie Celeste

Monotones - Legend Of Sleepy Hollow

Magics - Zombie Walk

The Fortunes - Ghoul In School

The Frantics - Werewolf

Moontrekkers - Night Of The Vampire

Jack And Jim - Midnite Monster Hop

Daylighters - Mad House Jump

Tony And The Monstrosities - Igor's Party

Demented are Go - Shadow Crypt

Guana Batz - Werewolf Blues, Zombie Walk, Rockin' In My Coffin

Batmobile - Dead, Transsylvanian Express, Zombie Riot

Scarred Stiff - One More Bite

Radium Cats - Zuvembi Stroll, Haunted By Your Love

Kip Tyler - She's My Witch

Monsters - Rock Around The Tombstone, Teenage Werewolf

Stage Fright - Black Magic

The Cadillacs - Boogie Man

Meteors - Graveyard Stomp, Insane, The Hills Have Eyes, Phantom Of The Opera, Michael Myers, Slow Down You Grave Robbing Bastard

Mummies - House On The Hill

Gary Warren - Werewolf

Sharkey Tod And His Monsters - Cool Ghoul, Horror Show

Grave Diggers - The Witch, Cool Ghoul


----------



## Eyegore

Thanks Mr. Scratch. I'll update it later today.


----------



## Mr. Scratch

Eyegore said:


> Thanks Mr. Scratch. I'll update it later today.


No prob. I'll try and add some more later.


----------



## talkingcatblues

Eyegore said:


> Updated...again.
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/91948-index-halloween-songs-2.html#post885342
> 
> oh, and still looking for a "U" or "X" band.


Some U's for u...

Unknown Hinson – “I'll Soon Get My Revenge” , “Satan in a Thong” ,“Undead Blues”
Unwound – “Look a Ghost”


----------



## Eyegore

talkingcatblues said:


> Some U's for u...
> 
> Unknown Hinson – “I'll Soon Get My Revenge” , “Satan in a Thong” ,“Undead Blues”
> Unwound – “Look a Ghost”


Thanks for the Us! I'll add them later.


----------



## TXTERROR

hey guys,new here.i love the site.would also like to mention captain clegg and the night creatures


----------



## ckoshka

I just thought of two that I didn't see...

the platters--- Twilight time
From Eddie & the Cruisers---- On the dark side


----------



## Eyegore

Those are great songs! I've added Captain Clegg and the Night Creatures. Any songs in particular that you like?


----------



## Eyegore

*Index of Halloween Songs (N-Z)*



ckoshka said:


> I just thought of two that I didn't see...
> 
> the platters--- Twilight time
> From Eddie & the Cruisers---- On the dark side


never heard of Eddie & the Crusiers...


----------



## HauntedHorror

I made a Youtube playlist of Halloween/creepy/scary songs:

http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=50F248954F2F7609



I'm still adding to it, but here is what is on the playlist so far:

Oingo Boingo -"No One Lives Forever"
Oingo Boingo - Dead Man's Party
Halloween III Silver Shamrock Commercial
Freddy's Coming For You
Halloween Theme Music 
Marilyn Manson-This Is Halloween
Rosemary's Baby Theme
The Omen Soundtrack: - Ave Satani (Main Theme)
Nightmare on Elm Street - Main Theme
Rob Zombie - Living Dead Girl
Disturbed - Down With The Sickness
Drowning Pool - Bodies
The Ramones - Pet Sematary
Backyard Babies - Pet Sematary
The Cranberries - Zombie
All Caps - I Love Brains 
Jonathan Coulton - re: Your Brains
All Caps - "I Love You"
Harvey Danger- Flagpole sitta 
Silent Hill: Homecoming - One More Soul To The Call
Oingo Boingo - Insanity 
Rob Zombie - Dragula
Oingo-Boingo - Skin
Echo and The Bunnymen - People Are Strange
Evanescence - Haunted
The Hush Sound - Lighthouse
Nick Cave & Kylie Minogue - Where The Wild Roses Grow
Marilyn Manson - I Put A Spell On You
Type O Negative - Summer Breeze
Type O Negative - Wolf Moon
aphex twin - come to daddy
Bush - Mouth 
Sara Hickman - Mad World
Michael Andrews- The artifact and the living
Smashing Pumpkins - Eye
Nouvelle Vague - Bela Lugosi's Dead
Voltaire - When You're Evil
Voltaire - Brains!
Voltaire-Cannibal Buffet 
Voltaire - Goodnight Demonslayer
Dead Space - Twinkle Twinkle (Full song)
Rasputina~ Gingerbread Coffin
Eels - Fresh Blood
Kerli - Walking On Air
Silent hill 5-alex theme
C.W.McCall/Comin' Back For More


----------



## pookiemonster

Kregg Nance- You're Eatin' Out My Heart And Soul


----------



## HauntedDiva

Lesiem- "Fundamentum" my favorite halloweenish song EVER. it's actually about the sons of the greek god aries, but it's a FANTASTIC and dark song. Please feel free to take a listen and add.


----------



## Eyegore

> Lesiem- "Fundamentum" my favorite halloweenish song EVER. it's actually about the sons of the greek god aries, but it's a FANTASTIC and dark song. Please feel free to take a listen and add.


Just listened to it...that song's not creepy at all !  lol. It's been added. 
Cool song.


----------



## Eyegore

Index is getting too big!


----------



## Eyegore

*Index of Halloween Songs A-M*

*Index of Halloween Songs*


A

Abney Park - The Wrong Side
The Abominable Surfmen - Monster Surfer
AC/DC - Night Prowler, Hells Bells, Highway To Hell
Ryan Adams - Halloween Head
Aerosmith - Boogie Man
AFI(A Fire Inside) - Halloween
Alan Parsons Project - Psychobabble
Alice In Chains - Them Bones
Allstars - Things That Go Bump In The Night
Andre 3000 - Dracula's Wedding (feat. Kelis) 
The Animals - House Of The Rising Sun, I Put A Spell On You
April Wine - Sign Of The Gypsy Queen
The Arrogant Worms - Malcolm
A Split Second - Mambo Witch, Rigor Mortis
Aqua - Halloween
The Aquabats - Fashion Zombies
Aqualung - Strange And Beautiful (I'll Put A Spell On You)
Louis Armstrong - The Skeleton In The Closet, You’ve Got Me Voodoo’d
Atlanta Rhythm Section - Spooky
The Atomic Fireballs - Man With The Hex


B

The B-52’s - Devil In My Car
Bad Religion - Infected
Bobby Bare - Vampira
Russ Ballard - Voices
Band Of Horses - Is There A Ghost, Monsters
The Banner - Zombie Onslaught
Bobby Bare - Vampira
Barenaked Ladies - Grim Grinning Ghosts (The Haunted Mansion)
Gnarls Barkley - The Boogie Monster
Batmobile - Dead, Transylvanian Express, Zombie Riot
Bauhaus - Bela Lugosi's Dead
Pat Benatar - Hell Is For Children
The Beatles - Maxwell's Silver Hammer
Harry Belafonte - Day-O(Banana Boat Song), Jump In The Line (Beetlejuice), Zombie Jamboree (Back to Back)
Marco Beltrami - Theme: Scream
Charles Bernstein - Theme from “A Nightmare On Elm Street”
Amber Benson - Under Your Spell
Bif Naked - October Song
Big Bee Kornegay & Group - At The House Of Frankenstein
Black Eyes & Neckties - Walk Like A Zombie
Blue Öyster Cult - (Don't Fear)The Reaper, Godzilla
Brownsville Station - Martian Boogie
Nero Burns - Zombie Queen
The Birthday Party - Release The Bats
Black Sabbath - Black Sabbath, Children Of The Grave, Sabbath Bloody Sabbath, Type O Negative
The Blanks - Happy Halloween
The Blasters - Dark Night
Bobsled - Monster Mash
The Bomboras - A Fistful Of Terror
Book of Love - Tubular Bells
David Bowie - Please Mr. Gravedigger, Scary Monsters(with Nine Inch Nails)
Bow Wow Wow - I Want Candy
Mel Brooks - Puttin' on the Ritz (Young Frankenstein)
Ian Brown - Gravy Train (Nightmares on Wax Mix)
Brownsville Station - Martian Boogie
Buchanan & Goodman - Frankenstein of '59, Frankenstein Returns
Bush - Mouth(The Stingray Mix) (An American Werewolf in Paris)


C

The Cadillacs - Boogie Man
Al Caiola - Experiment In Terror
John Cale - Heartbreak Hotel
Johnny Cash - (Ghost) Riders In The Sky, Ring Of Fire
Ted Cassidy - The Lurch
John Carpenter – Theme: Halloween, The Fog, Christine, Dracula, The Prince Of Darkness
Cat Power - Werewolf
Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds - I Put A Spell On You, Red Right Hand
Tom Chapin - The Ghost Of Bleak House
Claudine Clark - Walkin’ Through A Cemetery
Classics IV - Spooky
The Clovers - Love Potion No. 9
Concrete Blonde - Bloodletting (The Vampire Song)
The Cool Ghoul - You Can’t Ghoul Me
Alice Cooper - Feed My Frankenstein, Teenage Frankenstein, Welcome to My Nightmare, Years Ago, Steven, The Awakening, Zombie Dance, Keepin' Halloween Alive
The Robert Cobert Orchestra - Theme: Dark Shadows
The Comateens - Theme: The Munsters
Bill Cosby - Chicken Heart
Count Baltes & The Egors - Opening The Coffin
Course Of Empire - Freaks
Cradle Of Filth - The Graveyard By Moonlight, Vampire
The Cramps - I Was A Teenage Werewolf, Creature From The Black Lagoon
The Cranberries - Zombie
The Creeping Cruds - All Hail The Horror Host, I Eat The Living
The Creepnicks - Zombie Stomp, Zombie Kind Of Love
The Creatures - Mostly Ghostly
Creedence Clearwater Revival - Bad Moon Rising, I Put A Spell On You
Cream/Eric Clapton - Strange Brew
The Crewnecks - Rockin’ Zombie
Criswell - Someone Walked Over My Grave
Jimmy Cross - I Want My Baby Back
Tim Curry - Anything Can Happen


D

Dapper Dans - Grim Grinning Ghosts (The Haunted Mansion)
Danzig - Firemass
Bobby Darin - Mack The Knife
Dashboard Confessional - The Places You Have Come to Fear the Most
Dave Matthews Band - Gravedigger, Halloween
Mack David and Jerry Livingston – Theme: Casper the Friendly
Jan Davis - Watusi Zombie
Morris Day - Somebody's Watching Me (The Haunted Mansion)
Daylighters - Mad House Jump
Da Yoopers - Vampire Surfin' Girls
Deadbolt - Psychic Voodoo Doll
Dead Kennedys - Halloween
Deadly Ones - Monster Surfing Time
Dead or Alive - Something In My House
Deep Purple - Demon’s Eye, Black Night, Fireball, Stormbringer
Demented Are Go - Zombie Stalk, Shadow Crypt
Milton DeLugg – Theme: The Munsters
Billy DeMarco - Drac's Back
Albert DeSalvo - Strangler In The Night
The Detergents - Igor's Cellar
Devil Driver - Digging Up The Corpses
Charlotte Diamond - Looking For Dracula
Davey Dickens - Spiders Are Fun, Zombie Love
Bo Diddley - Bo Meets The Monster
Disturbed - Fear
DJ Jazzy Jeff & The Fresh Prince - Nightmare On My Street
Bill Doggett - Monster Party
Thomas Dolby - I Scare Myself, She Blinded Me With Science
Donovan - Season Of The Witch
The Doors - The End, People Are Strange, Riders On The Storm
Down - Stone The Crow
Dr. Elmo - Bad Black Cat, Haunted Hillbilly Hoedown, ******* Dracula, Texas Chainsaw Halloween
Drowning Pool - Bodies
The Duponts - Screamin' Ball(At Dracula Hall)
Dusty Springfield - Spooky


E

E. L. O. - Evil Woman
The Eagles - Witchy Woman, Hotel California
Echo & The Bunnymen - The Killing Moon, People Are Strange
Eden Automatic - Vampire Discotheque
Dave Edmunds - The Creature From The Black Lagoon
Eels - My Beloved Monster
Danny Elfman - Various Soundtracks
Elvira, Mistress Of The Dark - Bride of Frankenstein, Haunted House, Monster Rap, Zombie Stomp
Elvis - Witchcraft, You're The Devil In Disguise
Emerson, Lake & Palmer - Toccata
Eminem - Scary Movies
Rory Erikson & The Aliens - Creature With The Atom Brain
Evanescence - Haunted
Ex-Voto - Transylvania Twist


F

Fastway - Trick or Treat, After Midnight
The Fat Man - Dry Bones (The 7th Guest)
Bryan Ferry - Sympathy For The Devil
The Fifth Estate - Ding Dong! The Witch Is Dead
The Five Man Electrical Band - Werewolf
The Five Blobs - The Blob
Five Satins - In The Still Of The Night
Fleetwood Mac - Hypnotized, Rhiannon
The Fools - Scary Movies
Focus - Hocus Pocus
John Fogerty - Wicked Old Witch
Lita Ford - Kiss Me Deadly
Foreigner - Cold As Ice
The Fortunes - Ghoul In School
Amy Fox - Keeping Time With The Moon
The Frantics - Werewolf
Front 242 - Animal (Cage)
Johnny Fuller - Haunted House
Futurama (cast) - Robot Hell


G

Geto Boys - Mind Playing Tricks On Me
Ghoultown - Fistful of Demons, Wait Until Dark
Ginger MacKenzie - Sliver Of A Moon
Goblin - Sighs, Suspiria
Godsmack - Voodoo, Vampires
Andrew Gold - Spooky Scary Skeletons
Golden Earring - Twilight Zone
Goldfinger - Ghouls Night Out
Jerrald Goldsmith – Theme: Poltergeist
Grave Diggers - The Witch, Cool Ghoul
Norman Greenbaum - Spirit In The Sky
The Green Slime – Theme: The Green Slime
Grim Reaper - See You In Hell
Griz Green - Jam At The Mortuary
Groovie Goolies - Goolie Garden
Guana Batz - Werewolf Blues, Zombie Walk, Rockin' In My Coffin
The Guess Who - Clap For The Wolfman
Guns N' Roses - Sympathy For The Devil


H

Halloween Hootenanny - Album
Halloween Music - Hell
The Hamburger Brothers - Omar The Vampire
Phil Harris - The Thing
George Harrison - Here Comes The Moon
Harry and the Potters - My Teacher Is A Werewolf
Harvey Danger - Flagpole Sitta
Beth Hart - Blame The Moon
Helloween - Halloween
The Jimi Hendrix Experience - Voodoo Child(Slight Return) 
Bernard Herrman – Theme: Alfred Hitchcock's Psycho, Vertigo
Don Hinson & The Rigamorticians - Riboflavin-Flavored, Non-Carbonated, Polyunsatured Blood
Higsons - Attack Of The Cannibal Zombie Businessmen
Hollywood Flames - Frankenstein's Den
The Horatii - Island Of Zombie Women
HorrorPops - Ghouls, Walk Like A Zombie
House of Krazees - Sounds of Halloween
Howlin' Wolf - I Ain't Superstitious


I

Inkubus Sukkubus - Dark Mother, Samhain
Iron Maiden - Fear Of The Dark, The Number Of The Beast, Twilight Zone
Insane Clown Posse - Every Halloween, Great Milenko, Halloween On Military Street, House Of Horrors
Invasion - Bypass
INXS - Devil Inside
Iron Butterfly - Real Fright, In-a-gadda-da-vida


J

Jack - Things That Go Bump In The Night (The Haunted Mansion)
Jack And Jim - Midnite Monster Hop
Jack Off Jill - Fear Of Dying
Michael Jackson - Thriller, Is It Scary
The Jackson 5 - The Boogie Man
Rick James - Superfreak
Jane's Addiction - Sympathy For The Devil
Jellyfuzz - Attack Of The Zombie Chickens From Outer Space
Jethro Tull - The Witch's Promise
Bobby Boris Jones - Surfer Smash
Jupiter Jones - The Spook Spoke
Joy Division - Dead Souls


K

K.C. & The Sunshine Band - I'm Your Boogie Man
The Kac-Ties - Mr. Were-Wolf
Kansas - Fight Fire With Fire, Point of Know Return
Kenny & The Fiends - House on Haunted Hill
Kill Lizzie - I Hear Chains(The Ballad Of Beach Ballones)
Rhune Kincaid - Zombie Mamacita
Kiss - All Hell’s Breakin’ Loose, Creatures Of The Night, God Of Thunder, Heaven’s On Fire, King Of The Night Time World
Korn - Trash
Kristy Kruger - Pride


L

Lambert, Hendricks and Ross - Halloween Spooks
Nancy LaMott - Autumn Leaves/When October Goes
Don Lang & His Frantic Five - Witch Doctor
Verne Langdon - Carnival Of Souls, Spirit Symphony, Zombie Sonata
LazyTown - Spooky Song
Led Zeppelin - Stairway To Heaven
Legendary Invisible Men - Spooks Night Out
Lesiem - Fundamentum
Lewis Lee - Attack Of The Killer Tomatoes
Peggy Lee - Bewitched
Jerry Lee Lewis - Great Balls Of Fire
Tom Lehrer - I Hold Your Hand In Mine
Annie Lennox - Love Song For A Vampire
Live - Lightning Crashes
Los Staitjacket – Theme: The Munster's
Louiza - Voodoo
Love & Rockets - Haunted When The Minutes Drag
Lucifer's Heritage - Halloween


M

Kirsty MacColl - Halloween
Madonna - Supernatural
Mad House Music - Mummy Rap Mambo
Magics - Zombie Walk
Barry Manilow - When October Goes
Mann Drake - Vampire's Ball
Marty Manning - Night On Bald Mountain
Marduk - Samhain
Marilyn Manson - Dope Hat, I Put A Spell On You, Sweet Dreams (Are Made of This), This is Halloween
The Marcels - Blue Moon
Mark Snow - Theme: X-Files
James Marsters - Rest In Peace
Ralph Marterie - Alfred Hitchcock Presents
Steve Martin - King Tut
Matchbook Romance - Monsters
C. W. McCall - Comin’ Back For More
M.C. Hammer - Addams Groove (The Addams Family)
Bob McFadden & Dor - I Dig You Baby
Loreena McKennitt - All Souls Night, Samain Night
Gerard McMahon - Cry Little Sister (The Lost Boys)
Meat Loaf - Bat Out Of Hell, You Took The Words Right Out Of My Mouth (Hot Summer Night)
Me First And The Gimme Gimmes - Ghostbusters
Men At Work - Who Can It Be Now
Metallica - Enter Sandman, Die Die My Darling, Master Of Puppets, Fade To Black, For Whom The Bell Tolls
Meteors - Graveyard Stomp, Insane, The Hills Have Eyes, Phantom Of The Opera, Michael Myers, Slow Down You Grave Robbing Bastard
Bette Midler - I Put A Spell On You (Hocus Pocus)
Midnight Syndicate - Born Of The Night, Soliloquy, Vampyre
Cathy Mills - Monster Hop
Ministry - (Everyday Is) Halloween
Miser - Zombie
Misfits - Halloween, Night of the Living Dead, Scream
Mitch Ryder & The Detroit Wheels - Devil With A Blue Dress On
Vic Mizzy – Theme: The Addams Family
The Modernaires - The Rockin' Ghost
Monotones - Legend Of Sleepy Hollow
David Mook and Ben Raliegh - Theme: Scooby-Doo, Where Are You!
The Moontrekkers - Night Of The Vampire
Jackie Morningstar - Rockin’ In The Graveyard
Monster Magnet - 19 Witches
Monsters - Rock Around The Tombstone, Teenage Werewolf
Morgus And The Ghouls - Morgus The Magnificent
Buddy Morrow - The Raven
Mötley Crüe - Black Widow, Shout At The Devil
The Moon-Rays - Swing'n At The Seance, all Albums
The MSR Singers - Monster Man
Mummies - House On The Hill
Murderdolls - Welcome To The Strange
MX-80 Sound – Theme: Halloween
My Chemical Romance - Vampires Will Never Hurt You


----------



## Eyegore

*Index of Halloween Songs N-Z*

*Index cont...*


N

Kregg Nance- You're Eatin' Out My Heart And Soul
Napoleon XIV - They're Coming To Take Me Away, Ha-Haaa!
Nekromantix - Trick Or Treat
Randy Newman - If I Didn't Have You (with Billy Crystal and John Goodman)
Nine Inch Nails - Sanctified, Something I Can Never Have
Harry Nilsson - Who Done It?
No Doubt - Spiderwebs
Ken Nordine - A Cage Went In Search Of A Bird, Edgar Allan Poe
Neil Norman – Theme: Twilight Zone
North American Hallowe'en Prevention Initiative - Do They Know It's Hallowe'en?
Notorious Nastie - Zombie Prom
Ted Nugent - Cat Scratch Fever
The Nu-Trends - Spooksville


O

Richard O'Brien - Time Warp (Rocky Horror Picture Show)
Oingo Boingo - Dead Man's Party, No One Lives Forever, Nothing To Fear(But Fear Itself), Weird Science
Mike Oldfield - Tubular Bells (Theme: The Exorcist)
Old Man's Child - Return Of The Night Creatures
Roy Orbison - Devil Doll (With The Roses)
Joan Osborne - Spooky, Dracula Moon
Ozzy Osbourne - Bark At The Moon, Mr. Tinkertrain, S.I.N.(Shadows In The Night), Zombie Stomp, Black Sabbath, Devil's Daughter, Facing Hell, Hellraiser, No Place For Angels, See You On The Other Side, Sympathy For The Devil
Johnny Otis - Castin' My Spell
The Outlaws - (Ghost) Riders In The Sky


P

Hap Palmer - Haunted House, Witches Brew
Pantera - Avoid The Light
Ray Parker Jr. - Theme: Ghostbusters
Bobby "Boris" Pickett - Monster Mash
Wilson Pickett - In the Midnight Hour
Pink Floyd - Brain Damage, Careful With That Axe, Eugene
Bobby Please & The Pleasers - The Monster
Poe - Haunted
The Polecats - Gravediggers Rock, Headless Horseman, Marie Celeste


Q

Queen - Another One Bites The Dust, Killer Queen, Who Wants To Live Forever


R

The Radioactive Chicken Heads - Boris The Spider (Cover: The Who)
Radium Cats - Zuvembi Stroll, Haunted By Your Love
Rain Station - Candy, Day Of The Dead, Trick Or Treatin'
Rammstein - Vampire
The Ramones - Pet Sematary
Rasputina - Transylvanian Concubine, etc.
Chris Rea - You Must Be Evil, The Road To Hell(Part I), The Road To Hell(Part II)
Redbone - Witch Queen Of New Orleans
Red Rider - Lunatic Fringe
REO Speedwagon - Ridin' The Storm Out
Cliff Richard - Devil Woman
Sonny Richard's Panics - The Voo Doo Walk
Helen Reddy - Angie Baby
The Revels - Midnight Stroll
Reverend Horton Heat - The Devil Is Chasing Me, The Halloween Dance
Rhianna - Disturbia
Billy Lee Riley - Nightmare Mash, Flying Saucers Rock & Roll
Rockapella - Love Potion No. 9, Zombie Jamboree
Rockwell - Somebody's Watching Me
The Rolling Stones - Beast Of Burden, Paint It, Black, Sympathy For The Devil
Rose And The Arrangement - The Cockroach That Ate Cincinnati
Rosengarden and Kraus - Satan Takes A Holiday
Round Robin - I'm The Wolfman
Run D.M.C. – Theme: Ghostbusters II
Mitch Ryder & The Detroit Wheels - Devil With A Blue Dress On, Good Golly Miss Molly


S

Sam The Sham & The Pharaohs - Haunted House, Lil' Red Riding Hood
Samhain - All Murder All Guts All Fun, Halloween II, Samhain, November Coming Fire
Santana - Black Magic Woman/Gypsy Queen, Evil Ways
Scarred Stiff - One More Bite
Bob Schneider - Blood
Screamin' Jay Hawkins - Feast Of The Mau Mau, I Put A Spell On You, Little Demon
Screeching Weasel - “Zombie” 
Skipper Ryle - Wolf Gal
Scum Of The Earth - Get Your Dead On
The Searchers - Love Potion No. 9
Shakira - She Wolf
Howard Shore – Theme: The Silence Of The Lambs
"Jumpin’' Gene Simmons - Haunted House
Skipper Ryle - Wolf Gal
David Seville - Witch Doctor
The Shaggs - It's Halloween
Diane Schuur - When October Goes
Roy Shakked - Circus Raucous, Is Anybody There?, Prelude To Horror, Welcome To My House
Charles Sheffield - It's Your Voo Doo Working
Allan Sherman - My Son, The Vampire
Alan Silvestri - All Hallow's Eve Ball" (Van Helsing)
Claudio Simonetti - Zombie Zone, Theme: Halloween
Stabbing Westward - What Do I Have To Do?
Kay Starr - The Headless Horseman
Simple Plan - What's New Scooby Doo?
Siouxsie and the Banshees - Halloween, Peek-A-Boo
Sixx A.M. - Life Is Beautiful
Bessie Smith - Haunted House Blues
SNMNMNM - Zombie Girlfriend
Sonic Youth - Halloween
Southern Culture On The Skids - Album "Zombified"
The Specials - Ghost Town
Spiderbait - Ghost Rider In The Sky
Spinanes - Halloween Candy
Dusty Springfield - Spooky
Billy Squier - In The Dark
Squirrel Nut Zippers - Hell
Jim Stafford - Swamp Witch, Spiders & Snakes
Stage Fright - Black Magic
Steppenwolf - Monsters
Ray Stevens - Haunted House
Stevie Ray Vaughan - Superstition
Steve Miller Band - Abracadabra
Sting - Moon Over Bourbon Street
Joss Stone & Jeff Beck - I Put A Spell On You
Billy Strange - Theme: The Munsters
Levi Stubbs - Mean Green Mother From Outer Space (Little Shop of Horrors)
Levi Stubbs and Rick Moranis - Feed Me Seymour (Little Shop of Horrors)
Styx - Crystal Ball
Sugar Ray - Abracadabra
The Survivors of Camp Crystal Lake - “Album”
The Swingin' Neckbreakers - No Costume, No Candy
The Swingin' Phillies - Frankenstein's Party
Symbols - Do The Zombie


T

Taco - Puttin' On The Ritz
Talking Heads - Psycho Killer
Tarantula Ghoul & The Gravediggers - Graveyard Rock
The Thompson Twins - Don't Mess With Doctor Dream
George Thorogood & The Destroyers - Bad To The Bone
Tiger Army - Oogie Boogie's Song
Sharkey Todd And His Monsters - Cool Ghoul, Horror Show
Tony And The Monstrosities - Igor's Party
The Touch - The Vampire Song
Total Coleo - Dracula’s Tango, I Eat Cannibals
Trout Fishing In America - It Must Be Halloween
Robin Trower - Bridge Of Sighs
Type O Negative - All Hallows Eve, Black No. 1, Love You To Death
Kip Tyler - She's My Witch
Tyrone A' Saurus & His Cro-Magnons - The Monster Twist
Armand Van Helden - Witch Doctor
The Verdicts - The Mummy's Ball
Twisted Sister - Burn In Hell


U

Unknown Hinson - I'll Soon Get My Revenge, Satan In A Thong, Undead Blues
Unwound - Look A Ghost


V

Van Halen - Runnin’ With The Devil
Bobby Vee - The Night Has A Thousand Eyes
Velvet Revolver - Psycho Killer
Venom - Buried Alive, Countess Bathory
Gene Vincent - Race With The Devil
Voltaire - Cannibal Buffet, Land Of The Dead
Voodoo Church - Zombie A Go-Go


W

Tom Waits - What’s He Building?, Murder In The Red Barn
Christopher Walken - Edgar Allan Poe's The Raven
Gary Warren - Werewolf
"Weird Al" Yankovic - Nature Trail To Hell
Edgar Winter Group - Frankenstein
The Werewolves Of London - Howlin’ At The Moon
The Who - Boris The Spider
Linda Williams - When Witches Were Waltzing
The White Stripes - Little Ghost
White Zombie - I, Zombie, I'm Your Boogieman
Whodini - The Freaks Come Out At Night, The Haunted House of Rock
Whose Line Is It Anyway?(cast) - Halloween Hoedown
The Woggles - Zombie Stomp
Stevie Wonder - Superstition
Sheb Wooley - Purple People Eater
The Wolfe Tones - Halloween
Wolfmother - Witchcraft


Y

Yello - Stalakdrama
Rick Yost - Monster Inside
Neil Young - Harvest Moon, Vampire Blues
Dennis Yost & The Classic IV - Spooky


Z

John Zacherle - Coolest Little Monster, Dinner With Dracula , Halloween Hootenanny, Happy Halloween
The Zanies - The Mad Scientist
Frank Zappa - Goblin Girl
Warren Zevon - Werewolves Of London, Excitable Boy
Rob Zombie - Dragula, House Of 1000 Corpses, Living Dead Girl, Hellbilly Deluxe
Zombie Ghost Train - In The Shadows, Zombie Beach
Zombie Girl - Bleeder, I Want It, Creepy Crawler, We Are The Ones
Zombina & The Skeletones - The Count Of Five


----------



## jenawade

My favorite album for this time of year has been the music disk that came with the PC game "The 7th Guest." I've since discovered it was followed by "The 11th Hour" and I ordered The Fat Man and Team Fat "7/11" album with music from both games, but I'm not crazy about the music from the 2nd game.


----------



## Eyegore

The 7th guest has a great soundscape! Its a good game too!
here's some of the music...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?fmt=18&gl=CA&hl=en&v=6rV1_1SMaSU


----------



## obcessedwithit

thanks for the list, great tunes and that was a lot of typing, or did you cut and paste?


----------



## Eyegore

obcessed with it said:


> thanks for the list, great tunes and that was a lot of typing, or did you cut and paste?


1/3 cut-n-paste, 2/3 typing!


----------



## HauntedHorror

Did you miss my other post? I mentioned a bunch of songs.

I just found one more:

Fountains of Wayne - Monster House


----------



## pookiemonster

Charlie Daniels Band-The Legend Of Wooley Swamp


----------



## Macabre Marie

This is my first post ever [a little nervous]. Well for the past few years i've worked at a costume store for halloween and they play all Halloween cds, all the time! Me and the other employees have made a few. I was just browsing and noticed that the Index is so cool, there are Halloween songs for all types! Here are some I thought I could throw in...

The Yeah Yeah Yeah's -Heads Will Roll
Van Morrison-Moondance
Tegan And Sarah- Walking With A Ghost
Eurythmics-Sweet Dreams
The Coasters-Posion Ivy
The New York Dolls-Frankenstein
TV On The Radio-Wolf Like Me
Screaming Lord Sutch-Jack The Ripper, She's Falling In Love With A Monster Man
Screamin' Jay Hawkins-Alligator Wine
Sam And Dave-Soul Man
Hot Hot Heat- Bandages
The Cramps- Zombie Dance, Human Fly
Hall & Oats-Maneater
The Zombies-Time of The Season

*hope these wern't already mentioned and I scrolled past them :x


----------



## Dullahan

A couple I would add: (although I may have missed these on the list)


YouTube- Korn- System (vampire Lestat)
"System" ~ Korn _(as preformed by Vampire LeStat in 'Queen of the Damned')_

YouTube- Alice Cooper ~ Poison (Lyrics)
"Poison" ~ Alice Cooper (yet again, King of Halloween)


YouTube- Cry Little Sister by Gerard McMann (aka) G Tom Mac
"Cry Little Sister" _(Title song in 'Lost Boys')_ ~ Gerard McMann​


----------



## discard

That Korn track is actually Linkin Park's Chester Bennington from the Queen of The Damned Soundtrack


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus

So many songs, awesome!  I'm planning on making my own mix cd this year.  Music always gets me in the mood for Halloween every year.


----------



## spookyone

lol man im glad some one can keep up with all of these songs !!! going good here everyone lol


----------



## Dullahan

discard said:


> That Korn track is actually Linkin Park's Chester Bennington from the Queen of The Damned Soundtrack



In the video I posted, even a person with poor hearing could tell that it is Jonathan Davis. Davis and Korn wrote all the songs and Davis' voice was dubbed over the LeStat Character. There was licensing or Record Company problems however and Chester Bennington was brought on to Re-Record the song for the release of the Sound Track (which sucked and everyone hated it)

This is Chester Bennington's Version:
YouTube- Linkin park's Chester bennington - System

Its distinctly different (and aweful)


----------



## star_girl_mag

This is probably half of the play list by it's all I can recall. I lost some of it between last year and now when my computer crashed. 

The play list is specifically for the vampire themed Halloween party we threw last year. Keep in mind that the list was put together with a party atmosphere in mind so none of it is very hard or very explicit. Also, please ignore the sacrilege that is my use of "Twilight" tracks on this play list. 


"The Creationist" by Kerli, 
"Give Me The Night (Remix)" by George Benson, 
"Vampires in The Sun" by Spin Doctors, 
"Sweet Dreams" by The Eurythmics, 
"Blood" by Band of Skulls, "Go All The Way (Into Twilight)" by Perry Ferrell, 
"Blood" by My Chemical Romance, 
"Imaginary (Mystery Mix)" by Evanescence, 
"Disturbia" by Rihanna, "
Vampire" by Antsy Pants, 
"Dead Man's Party" by Oingo Boingo, 
"Walking On Air" by Kerli, "Vampires" by Fastball, 
"Theme From Angel" by Darling Violletta, 
"DOA" by The Foo Fighters, 
"(Don't Fear) The Reaper" by Blue Oyster Cult, 
"Sweet Dreams" by Beyonce, 
"Nighttiming" by Coconut Records, 
"Spotlight (Twilight Mix) by Mutemath, 
"Spooky" by Imogen Heap, 
"The Boogie Monster" by Gnarls Barkley, 
"Afraid" by Nelly Furtado, 
"Scared" by Lowenbad, 
"Full Moon" by The Black Ghosts, 
"24" by Jem, 
"Theme from Buffy The Vampire Slayer" by Nerf Herder, 
"Maneater" by Nelly Furtado, 
"Dracula's Wedding" by Outkast, 
"Nite Runner" by Duran Duran (feat, Justin Timberlake, 
"Decode" by Paramore, 
"Bella's Lullaby (remix)" by Carter Burwell, 
"Bad Things" by Jace Everett, 
"Supermassive Black Hole" by Muse.
"Cold Ground" by Rusty Truck
"Vampires" by Thievery Corporation
"Vampires Will Never Hurt You" by My Chemical Romance
"Hot Blooded" by Forgiegner
"Blood On The Dance Floor" Micheal Jackson
"Run" by Gnarls Barkley


----------



## Eyegore

I'll be updating this again next week!


----------



## discard

*Index of Halloween Songs A - M*

A

Abney Park - The Wrong Side
The Abominable Surfmen - Monster Surfer
AC/DC - Night Prowler, Hells Bells, Highway To Hell
Ryan Adams - Halloween Head
Aerosmith - Boogie Man
AFI (A Fire Inside) - Halloween
Alan Parsons Project - Psychobabble
Alice In Chains - Them Bones
All Caps - I Love Brains, I love You
Allstars - Things That Go Bump In The Night
Andre 3000 - Dracula's Wedding (feat. Kelis) 
Michael Andrews - The Artifact And The Living
The Animals - House Of The Rising Sun, I Put A Spell On You
Antsy Pants - Vampire
Aphex Twin - Come To Daddy
April Wine - Sign Of The Gypsy Queen
The Arrogant Worms - Malcolm
A Split Second - Mambo Witch, Rigor Mortis
Aqua - Halloween
The Aquabats - Fashion Zombies
Aqualung - Strange And Beautiful (I'll Put A Spell On You)
Louis Armstrong - The Skeleton In The Closet, You’ve Got Me Voodoo’d
Atlanta Rhythm Section - Spooky
The Atomic Fireballs - Man With The Hex
AudioDile - More Werewolves of Alabama (Mash-up)


B

The B-52’s - Devil In My Car
Bad Religion - Infected
Backyard Babies - Pet Sematary
Bobby Bare - Vampira
Russ Ballard - Voices
Band Of Horses - Is There A Ghost, Monsters
Band Of Skulls - Blood
The Banner - Zombie Onslaught
Bobby Bare - Vampira
Barenaked Ladies - Grim Grinning Ghosts (The Haunted Mansion)
Gnarls Barkley - The Boogie Monster, Run
Batmobile - Dead, Transylvanian Express, Zombie Riot
Bauhaus - Bela Lugosi's Dead
Pat Benatar - Hell Is For Children
Chester Bennington - System (Queen Of The Damned)
The Beatles - Maxwell's Silver Hammer
Harry Belafonte - Day-O(Banana Boat Song), Jump In The Line (Beetlejuice), Zombie Jamboree (Back to Back)
Marco Beltrami - Theme: Scream
Charles Bernstein - Theme: A Nightmare On Elm Street
Amber Benson - Under Your Spell
George Benson - Give Me the Night
Beyonce - Sweet Dreams
Bif Naked - October Song
Big Bee Kornegay & Group - At The House Of Frankenstein
Black Eyes & Neckties - Walk Like A Zombie
The Black Ghosts- Full Moon (Twilight)
Blue Öyster Cult - (Don't Fear)The Reaper, Godzilla
Brownsville Station - Martian Boogie
Nero Burns - Zombie Queen
The Birthday Party - Release The Bats
Black Sabbath - Black Sabbath, Children Of The Grave, Sabbath Bloody Sabbath, Type O Negative, The Wizard
The Blanks - Happy Halloween
The Blasters - Dark Night
Bobsled - Monster Mash
The Bomboras - A Fistful Of Terror
Book of Love - Tubular Bells
David Bowie - Please Mr. Gravedigger, Scary Monsters(with Nine Inch Nails)
Bow Wow Wow - I Want Candy
Mel Brooks - Puttin' on the Ritz (Young Frankenstein)
Ian Brown - Gravy Train (Nightmares on Wax Mix)
Brownsville Station - Martian Boogie
Buchanan & Goodman - Frankenstein of '59, Frankenstein Returns
Carter Burwell - Bella’s Lullaby (Twilight)
Bush - Mouth(The Stingray Mix) (An American Werewolf in Paris)


C

The Cadillacs - Boogie Man
John Cafferty & The Beaver Brown Band - On The Dark Side
Al Caiola - Experiment In Terror
John Cale - Heartbreak Hotel
Captain Clegg And The Night Creatures – All Albums
Johnny Cash - (Ghost) Riders In The Sky, Ring Of Fire
Ted Cassidy - The Lurch
John Carpenter - Theme: Halloween, The Fog, Christine, Dracula, The Prince Of Darkness
Cat Power - Werewolf
Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds - I Put A Spell On You, Red Right Hand
Nick Cave & Kylie Minogue - Where The Wild Roses Grow
Tom Chapin - The Ghost Of Bleak House
Claudine Clark - Walkin’ Through A Cemetery
Classics IV - Spooky
The Clovers - Love Potion No. 9
The Coasters - Poison Ivy
Concrete Blonde - Bloodletting (The Vampire Song)
The Cool Ghoul - You Can’t Ghoul Me
Alice Cooper - Feed My Frankenstein, Teenage Frankenstein, Welcome to My Nightmare, Years Ago, Steven, The Awakening, Zombie Dance, Keepin' Halloween Alive, Poison
The Robert Cobert Orchestra - Theme: Dark Shadows
Coconut Records - Nighttiming
The Comateens - Theme: The Munsters
Bill Cosby - Chicken Heart
Jonathan Coulton - Re: Your Brains
Count Baltes & The Egors - Opening The Coffin
Course Of Empire - Freaks
Cradle Of Filth - The Graveyard By Moonlight, Vampire
The Cramps - I Was A Teenage Werewolf, Creature From The Black Lagoon, Human Fly, Zombie Dance
The Cranberries - Zombie
The Creeping Cruds - All Hail The Horror Host, I Eat The Living
The Creepnicks - Zombie Stomp, Zombie Kind Of Love
The Creatures - Mostly Ghostly
Creedence Clearwater Revival - Bad Moon Rising, I Put A Spell On You
Cream/Eric Clapton - Strange Brew
The Crewnecks - Rockin’ Zombie
Criswell - Someone Walked Over My Grave
Jimmy Cross - I Want My Baby Back
Tim Curry - Anything Can Happen


D

Dapper Dans - Grim Grinning Ghosts (The Haunted Mansion) 
The Charlie Daniels Band - The Legend Of Wooley Swamp
Danzig - Firemass
Bobby Darin - Mack The Knife
Darling Violetta - The Sanctuary (Theme: Angel)
Dashboard Confessional - The Places You Have Come to Fear the Most
Dave Matthews Band - Gravedigger, Halloween
Mack David and Jerry Livingston – Theme: Casper the Friendly
Jan Davis - Watusi Zombie
Jonathan Davis - System
Morris Day - Somebody's Watching Me (The Haunted Mansion)
Daylighters - Mad House Jump
Da Yoopers - Vampire Surfin' Girls
Deadbolt - Psychic Voodoo Doll
Dead Kennedy’s - Halloween
Deadly Ones - Monster Surfing Time
Dead or Alive - Something In My House
Deep Purple - Demon’s Eye, Black Night, Fireball, Stormbringer
Demented Are Go - Zombie Stalk, Shadow Crypt
Milton DeLugg - Theme: The Munsters
Billy DeMarco - Drac's Back
Albert DeSalvo - Strangler In The Night
The Detergents - Igor's Cellar
Devil Driver - Digging Up The Corpses
Charlotte Diamond - Looking For Dracula
Davey Dickens - Spiders Are Fun, Zombie Love
Bo Diddley - Bo Meets The Monster
Disturbed - Fear, Down With The Sickness
DJ Dain - Werewolves of Alabama (Mash-up)
DJ Jazzy Jeff & The Fresh Prince - A Nightmare On My Street
Bill Doggett - Monster Party
Thomas Dolby - I Scare Myself, She Blinded Me With Science
Donovan - Season Of The Witch
The Doors - The End, People Are Strange, Riders On The Storm
Down - Stone The Crow
Dr. Elmo - Bad Black Cat, Haunted Hillbilly Hoedown, ******* Dracula, Texas Chainsaw Halloween
Drowning Pool - Bodies
The Dubliners - Whiskey In The Jar
The Duponts - Screamin' Ball(At Dracula Hall) 
Duran Duran - Nite Runner, Maneater
Dusty Springfield - Spooky


E

E. L. O. - Evil Woman
The Eagles - Witchy Woman, Hotel California
Echo & The Bunnymen - The Killing Moon, People Are Strange
Eden Automatic - Vampire Discotheque
Dave Edmunds - The Creature From The Black Lagoon
Eels - Fresh Blood, My Beloved Monster
Danny Elfman - Various Soundtracks
Elvira, Mistress Of The Dark - Bride of Frankenstein, Haunted House, Monster Rap, Zombie Stomp
Elvis - Witchcraft, You're The Devil In Disguise
Emerson, Lake & Palmer - Toccata
Eminem - Scary Movies
Rory Erikson & The Aliens - Creature With The Atom Brain
Eurythmics - Sweet Dreams
Evanescence – Haunted, Imaginary
Jace Everett - Bad Things (Theme: True Blood)
Ex-Voto - Transylvania Twist


F

Perry Farrell - Go All The Way (Into The Twilight) (Twilight)
Fastball - Vampires
Fastway - Trick or Treat, After Midnight
The Fat Man - Dry Bones (The 7th Guest)
Bryan Ferry - Sympathy For The Devil
The Fifth Estate - Ding Dong! The Witch Is Dead
The Five Man Electrical Band - Werewolf
The Five Blobs - The Blob
Five Satins - In The Still Of The Night
Fleetwood Mac - Hypnotized, Rhiannon
The Fools - Scary Movies
Focus - Hocus Pocus
John Fogerty - Wicked Old Witch
Foo Fighters - DOA
Lita Ford - Kiss Me Deadly
Foreigner - Cold As Ice, Hot Blooded
The Fortunes - Ghoul In School
Fountians Of Wayne - Monster House
Amy Fox - Keeping Time With The Moon
The Frantics - Werewolf
Front 242 - Animal (Cage)
Johnny Fuller - Haunted House
Nelly Furtado - Afraid, Maneater
Futurama (cast) - Robot Hell


G

Geto Boys - Mind Playing Tricks On Me
Ghoultown - Fistful of Demons, Wait Until Dark
Ginger MacKenzie - Sliver Of A Moon
Goblin - Sighs, Suspiria
Godsmack - Voodoo, Vampires
Andrew Gold - Spooky Scary Skeletons
Golden Earring - Twilight Zone
Goldfinger - Ghouls Night Out
Jerrald Goldsmith - Theme: Poltergeist
Gorillaz - Dracula, Ghost Train
Grateful Dead - Whiskey In The Jar
Grave Diggers - The Witch, Cool Ghoul
Norman Greenbaum - Spirit In The Sky
The Green Slime - Theme: The Green Slime
Grim Reaper - See You In Hell
Griz Green - Jam At The Mortuary
Groovie Goolies - Goolie Garden
Guana Batz - Werewolf Blues, Zombie Walk, Rockin' In My Coffin
The Guess Who - Clap For The Wolfman
Guns N' Roses - Sympathy For The Devil


H

Hall And Oats - Maneater
Halloween Hootenanny - Album
Halloween Music - Hell
The Hamburger Brothers - Omar The Vampire
Phil Harris - The Thing
George Harrison - Here Comes The Moon
Harry and the Potters - My Teacher Is A Werewolf
Harvey Danger - Flagpole Sitta
Beth Hart - Blame The Moon
Helloween - Halloween
The Jimi Hendrix Experience - Voodoo Child (Slight Return)
Bernard Herrman - Theme: Alfred Hitchcock's Psycho, Vertigo
Sara Hickman - Mad World
Don Hinson & The Rigamorticians - Riboflavin-Flavored, Non-Carbonated, Polyunsatured Blood
Higsons - Attack Of The Cannibal Zombie Businessmen
Hollywood Flames - Frankenstein's Den
The Horatii - Island Of Zombie Women
HorrorPops - Ghouls, Walk Like A Zombie
Hot Hot Heat - Bandages
House of Krazees - Sounds of Halloween
Howlin' Wolf - I Ain't Superstitious
The Hush Sound - Lighthouse


I

Imogen Heap - Spooky
Inkubus Sukkubus - Dark Mother, Samhain
Iron Maiden - Fear Of The Dark, The Number Of The Beast, Twilight Zone
Insane Clown Posse - Every Halloween, Great Milenko, Halloween On Military Street, House Of Horrors
Invasion - Bypass
INXS - Devil Inside
Iron Butterfly - Real Fright, In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida


J

Jack - Things That Go Bump In The Night (The Haunted Mansion)
Jack And Jim - Midnite Monster Hop
Jack Off Jill - Fear Of Dying
Michael Jackson - Thriller, Is It Scary, Blood On The Dance Floor
The Jackson 5 - The Boogie Man
Rick James - Superfreak
Jane's Addiction - Sympathy For The Devil
Jellyfuzz - Attack Of The Zombie Chickens From Outer Space
Jem - 24
Jethro Tull - The Witch's Promise
Bobby Boris Jones - Surfer Smash
Jupiter Jones - The Spook Spoke
Joy Division - Dead Souls


K

K.C. & The Sunshine Band - I'm Your Boogie Man
The Kac-Ties - Mr. Were-Wolf
Kansas - Fight Fire With Fire, Point of Know Return
Kenny & The Fiends - House on Haunted Hill
Kerli - Walking On Air, The Creationist
Kill Lizzie - I Hear Chains(The Ballad Of Beach Ballones)
Rhune Kincaid - Zombie Mamacita
Kiss - All Hell’s Breakin’ Loose, Creatures Of The Night, God Of Thunder, Heaven’s On Fire, King Of The Night Time World
Korn - Trash
Kristy Kruger - Pride


L

Lambert, Hendricks and Ross - Halloween Spooks
Nancy LaMott - Autumn Leaves/When October Goes
Don Lang & His Frantic Five - Witch Doctor
Verne Langdon - Carnival Of Souls, Spirit Symphony, Zombie Sonata
LazyTown - Spooky Song
Led Zeppelin - Stairway To Heaven
Legendary Invisible Men - Spooks Night Out
Lesiem- Fundamentum
Lewis Lee - Attack Of The Killer Tomatoes
Peggy Lee - Bewitched
Jerry Lee Lewis - Great Balls Of Fire
Tom Lehrer - I Hold Your Hand In Mine
Annie Lennox - Love Song For A Vampire
Live - Lightning Crashes
Lisa Loeb - Hurricane
Los Staitjacket - Theme: The Munster's
Louiza - Voodoo
Love & Rockets - Haunted When The Minutes Drag
Lowenbad - Scared
Lucifer's Heritage - Halloween


M

Kirsty MacColl - Halloween
Madonna - Supernatural
Mad House Music - Mummy Rap Mambo
Magics - Zombie Walk
Barry Manilow - When October Goes
Mann Drake - Vampire's Ball
Manfred Mann’s Earth Band - Spirits In The Night
Marty Manning - Night On Bald Mountain
Marduk - Samhain
Marilyn Manson - Dope Hat, I Put A Spell On You, Sweet Dreams (Are Made of This), This is Halloween
The Marcels - Blue Moon
Mark Snow - Theme: X-Files
James Marsters - Rest In Peace
Ralph Marterie - Alfred Hitchcock Presents
Steve Martin - King Tut
Matchbook Romance - Monsters
C. W. McCall - Comin’ Back For More
Mary Elizabeth McGlynn - One More Soul To The Call, Alex Theme (Silent Hill Video Game Soundtracks)
M.C. Hammer - Addams Groove (The Addams Family)
Bob McFadden & Dor - I Dig You Baby
Loreena McKennitt - All Souls Night, Samain Night
Gerard McMahon - Cry Little Sister (The Lost Boys)
Meat Loaf - Bat Out Of Hell, You Took The Words Right Out Of My Mouth (Hot Summer Night)
Me First And The Gimme Gimmes - Ghostbusters
Men At Work - Who Can It Be Now
Metallica - Enter Sandman, Die Die My Darling, Master Of Puppets, Fade To Black, For Whom The Bell Tolls, Whiskey In The Jar
Meteors - Graveyard Stomp, Insane, The Hills Have Eyes, Phantom Of The Opera, Michael Myers, Slow Down You Grave Robbing Bastard
Bette Midler - I Put A Spell On You (Hocus Pocus)
Midnight Syndicate - Born Of The Night, Soliloquy, Vampyre
Cathy Mills - Monster Hop
Ministry - (Everyday Is) Halloween
Miser - Zombie
Misfits - Halloween, Night of the Living Dead, Scream, etc.
Mitch Ryder & The Detroit Wheels - Devil With A Blue Dress On
Vic Mizzy - Theme: The Addams Family
The Modernaires - The Rockin' Ghost
Monotones - Legend Of Sleepy Hollow
David Mook and Ben Raliegh - Theme: Scooby-Doo, Where Are You!
The Moontrekkers - Night Of The Vampire
Jackie Morningstar - Rockin’ In The Graveyard
Monster Magnet - 19 Witches
Monsters - Rock Around The Tombstone, Teenage Werewolf
Morgus And The Ghouls - Morgus The Magnificent
Buddy Morrow - The Raven
Mötley Crüe - Black Widow, Shout At The Devil
The Moon-Rays - Swing'n At The Seance, all Albums
The MSR Singers - Monster Man
Mummies - House On The Hill
Murderdolls - Welcome To The Strange
Muse - Supermassive Black Hole (Twilight) 
Mutemath - Spotlight
MX-80 Sound - Theme: Halloween
My Chemical Romance - Blood, Vampires Will Never Hurt You


----------



## discard

*Index of Halloween Songs N - Z*

N

Kregg Nance - You're Eatin' Out My Heart And Soul
Napoleon XIV - They're Coming To Take Me Away, Ha-Haaa!
Nekromantix - Trick Or Treat
Nerf Herder - Theme: Buff The Vampire Slayer
Randy Newman - If I Didn't Have You (with Billy Crystal and John Goodman) 
The New York Dolls - Frankenstein
Nine Inch Nails - Sanctified, Something I Can Never Have
Harry Nilsson - Who Done It?
No Doubt - Spiderwebs
Ken Nordine - A Cage Went In Search Of A Bird, Edgar Allan Poe
Neil Norman - Theme: Twilight Zone
North American Hallowe'en Prevention Initiative - Do They Know It's Hallowe'en?
Notorious Nastie - Zombie Prom
Nouvelle Vague - Bela Lugosi's Dead, The Killing Moon
Ted Nugent - Cat Scratch Fever
The Nu-Trends - Spooksville


O

Richard O'Brien - Time Warp (Rocky Horror Picture Show)
Oingo Boingo - Dead Man's Party, No One Lives Forever, Nothing To Fear(But Fear Itself), Weird Science, Insanity, Skin
Mike Oldfield - Tubular Bells (Theme: The Exorcist)
Old Man's Child - Return Of The Night Creatures
Roy Orbison - Devil Doll (With The Roses)
Joan Osborne - Spooky, Dracula Moon
Ozzy Osbourne - Bark At The Moon, Mr. Tinkertrain, S.I.N.(Shadows In The Night), Zombie Stomp, Black Sabbath, Devil's Daughter, Facing Hell, Hellraiser, No Place For Angels, See You On The Other Side, Sympathy For The Devil
Johnny Otis - Castin' My Spell
Outkast - Dracula’s Wedding
The Outlaws - (Ghost) Riders In The Sky


P

Hap Palmer - Haunted House, Witches Brew
Paramore - Decode (Twilight)
The Platters - Twilight Time
Pantera - Avoid The Light
Ray Parker Jr. - Theme: Ghostbusters
Bobby "Boris" Pickett - Monster Mash
Wilson Pickett - In the Midnight Hour
Pink Floyd - Brain Damage, Careful With That Axe, Eugene
Bobby Please & The Pleasers - The Monster
Poe - Haunted
The Polecats - Gravediggers Rock, Headless Horseman, Marie Celeste


Q

Queen - Another One Bites The Dust, Killer Queen, Who Wants To Live Forever


R

The Radioactive Chicken Heads - Boris The Spider (Cover: The Who)
Radium Cats - Zuvembi Stroll, Haunted By Your Love
Rain Station - Candy, Day Of The Dead, Trick Or Treatin'
Rammstein - Vampire
The Ramones - Pet Sematary
Rasputina - Bad Moon Rising, Gingerbread Coffin, Transylvanian Concubine, etc.
Chris Rea - You Must Be Evil, The Road To Hell(Part I), The Road To Hell(Part II)
Redbone - Witch Queen Of New Orleans
Red Rider - Lunatic Fringe
REO Speedwagon - Ridin' The Storm Out
Cliff Richard - Devil Woman
Sonny Richard's Panics - The Voo Doo Walk
Helen Reddy - Angie Baby
The Revels - Midnight Stroll
Reverend Horton Heat - The Devil Is Chasing Me, The Halloween Dance
Rhianna - Disturbia
Billy Lee Riley - Nightmare Mash, Flying Saucers Rock & Roll
Rockapella - Love Potion No. 9, Zombie Jamboree
Rockwell - Somebody's Watching Me
The Rolling Stones - Beast Of Burden, Paint It, Black, Sympathy For The Devil
Rose And The Arrangement - The Cockroach That Ate Cincinnati
Rosengarden and Kraus - Satan Takes A Holiday
Round Robin - I'm The Wolfman
Run D.M.C. - Theme: Ghostbusters II
Rusty Truck – Cold Ground
Mitch Ryder & The Detroit Wheels - Devil With A Blue Dress On, Good Golly Miss Molly


S

Sam And Dave - Soul Man
Sam The Sham & The Pharaohs - Haunted House, Lil' Red Riding Hood
Samhain - All Murder All Guts All Fun, Halloween II, Samhain, November Coming Fire, etc.
Santana - Black Magic Woman/Gypsy Queen, Evil Ways, She’s Not There
Scarred Stiff - One More Bite
Bob Schneider - Blood
Screamin' Jay Hawkins - Alligator Wine, Feast Of The Mau Mau, I Put A Spell On You, Little Demon
Screaming Lord Sutch –Jack The Ripper, She’s Falling In Love With A Monster Man
Screeching Weasel - Zombie
Skipper Ryle - Wolf Gal
Scum Of The Earth - Get Your Dead On
The Searchers - Love Potion No. 9
Shakira - She Wolf
Howard Shore - Theme: The Silence Of The Lambs
"Jumpin’' Gene Simmons - Haunted House
Skipper Ryle - Wolf Gal
David Seville - Witch Doctor
The Shaggs - It's Halloween
Diane Schuur - When October Goes
Roy Shakked - Circus Raucous, Is Anybody There?, Prelude To Horror, Welcome To My House
Charles Sheffield - It's Your Voo Doo Working
Allan Sherman - My Son, The Vampire
Shiny Toy Guns - Ghost Town
Alan Silvestri - All Hallow's Eve Ball" (Van Helsing)
Claudio Simonetti - Zombie Zone, Theme: Halloween
Stabbing Westward - What Do I Have To Do?
Kay Starr - The Headless Horseman
Simple Plan - What's New Scooby Doo?
Siouxsie and the Banshees - Halloween, Peek-A-Boo
Sixx A.M. - Life Is Beautiful
Smashing Pumpkins - Eye
Bessie Smith - Haunted House Blues
SNMNMNM - Zombie Girlfriend
Sonic Youth - Halloween
Southern Culture On The Skids - Album "Zombified"
The Specials - Ghost Town
Spiderbait - Ghost Rider In The Sky
Spinanes - Halloween Candy
Spin Doctors - Vampires In the Sun
Dusty Springfield - Spooky
Billy Squier - In The Dark
Squirrel Nut Zippers - Hell
Jim Stafford - Swamp Witch, Spiders & Snakes
Stage Fright - Black Magic
Steppenwolf - Monsters
Ray Stevens - Haunted House
Stevie Ray Vaughan - Superstition
Steve Miller Band - Abracadabra
Sting - Moon Over Bourbon Street
Joss Stone & Jeff Beck - I Put A Spell On You
Billy Strange - Theme: The Munsters
Levi Stubbs - Mean Green Mother From Outer Space (Little Shop of Horrors)
Levi Stubbs and Rick Moranis - Feed Me Seymour (Little Shop of Horrors)
Styx - Crystal Ball
Sugar Ray - Abracadabra
The Survivors of Camp Crystal Lake - “Album”
The Swingin' Neckbreakers - No Costume, No Candy
The Swingin' Phillies - Frankenstein's Party
Symbols - Do The Zombie


T

Taco - Puttin' On The Ritz
Talking Heads - Psycho Killer
Tarantula Ghoul & The Gravediggers - Graveyard Rock
Tegan And Sarah - Walking With A Ghost
Theivery Corporation - Vampires
Thin Lizzy - Whiskey In The Jar
The Thompson Twins - Don't Mess With Doctor Dream
George Thorogood & The Destroyers - Bad To The Bone
Tiger Army - Oogie Boogie's Song
Sharkey Todd And His Monsters - Cool Ghoul, Horror Show
Tony And The Monstrosities - Igor's Party
The Touch - The Vampire Song
Total Coleo - Dracula’s Tango, I Eat Cannibals
Trout Fishing In America - It Must Be Halloween
Robin Trower - Bridge Of Sighs
Type O Negative - All Hallows Eve, Black No. 1, Love You To Death, Summer Breeze, Wolf Moon, etc.
Kip Tyler - She's My Witch
Tyrone A' Saurus & His Cro-Magnons - The Monster Twist
Armand Van Helden - Witch Doctor
TV ON The Radio - Wolf Like Me
Twisted Sister - Burn In Hell


U

Unknown Hinson - I'll Soon Get My Revenge, Satan In A Thong, Undead Blues
Unwound - Look A Ghost


V

Van Halen - Runnin’ With The Devil
Van Morrison - Moondance
Bobby Vee - The Night Has A Thousand Eyes
Velvet Revolver - Psycho Killer
Venom - Buried Alive, Countess Bathory
The Verdicts - The Mummy's Ball
Gene Vincent - Race With The Devil
Voltaire - Brains!, Cannibal Buffet, Land Of The Dead, When You’re Evil, Goodnight Demonslayer
Voodoo Church - Zombie A Go-Go


W

Tom Waits - What’s He Building?, Murder In The Red Barn
Christopher Walken - Edgar Allan Poe's The Raven
Gary Warren - Werewolf
"Weird Al" Yankovic - Nature Trail To Hell
Edgar Winter Group - Frankenstein
The Werewolves Of London - Howlin’ At The Moon
The Who - Boris The Spider
Linda Williams - When Witches Were Waltzing
The White Stripes - Little Ghost
White Zombie - I, Zombie, I'm Your Boogieman
Whodini - The Freaks Come Out At Night, The Haunted House of Rock
Whose Line Is It Anyway?(cast) - Halloween Hoedown
The Woggles - Zombie Stomp
Stevie Wonder - Superstition
Sheb Wooley - Purple People Eater
The Wolfe Tones - Halloween
Wolfmother - Witchcraft


Y

The Yeah Yeah Yeah’s - Heads Will Roll
Yello - Stalakdrama
Rick Yost - Monster Inside
Neil Young - Harvest Moon, Vampire Blues
Dennis Yost & The Classic IV - Spooky


Z

John Zacherle - Coolest Little Monster, Dinner With Dracula , Halloween Hootenanny, Happy Halloween
The Zanies - The Mad Scientist
Frank Zappa - Goblin Girl
Warren Zevon - Werewolves Of London, Excitable Boy
Rob Zombie - Dragula, House Of 1000 Corpses, Living Dead Girl, Hellbilly Deluxe
Zombie Ghost Train - In The Shadows, Zombie Beach
Zombie Girl - Bleeder, I Want It, Creepy Crawler, We Are The Ones
The Zombies - Time Of The Season, She’s Not There
Zombina & The Skeletones - The Count Of Five


----------



## Eyegore

Thanks for the update, Discard. I've been too busy!


----------



## RRguy

pdcollins6092 said:


> All my Halloween related songs, albums, and sound FX are uploaded to 4shared for everyone to look at and download if they want. The link to my folders is http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/815Gys1L/sharing.html?rnd=4


I think I've thanked you before on another thread, but thanks again for the offerings.


----------



## ZombieHousewife

*A few more to add...*

This is such a great list, wish I would have known about it sooner!

Here are some of my favorites:

CC Adcock - Bleed 2 Feed
AFI - Fall Children
The Creepshow - Cherry Hill, Zombies Ate Her Brain, Creatures of the Night, Buried Alive
Danzig - Long way back from Hell, Evil Thing, Not of this World
Dead Man's Bones Album
Dead Vampires - All songs, esp Day After Halloween, Dead End Drive In, Vampire Girl
Halloween at High Noon - All Albums
Heart - Magic Man
Lady Gaga - Monster, Teeth
Kristen Lawrence - A Broom with a View and Arachnitect Albums
Nox Arcana - Albums: Transylvania, Shadow of the Raven, Necromicon Albums
Harvey Poe - All Albums
Rezurex - Dia De Los Muertos, Zombie Girl, Graveyard Girl, etc..
Dan J. Schulte - Halloween Returns to Haddonfield Album
Shivaree - Goodnight Moon
Zombina and the Skeletones - Halloween Hollerin Album, Horror High School, Nobody Likes you when you're dead etc..
400 Lonely Things - Tonight of the Living Dead Album


If you have never heard of the Dead Vampires, I HIGHLY reccommend!! Great horror punk/psychobilly band from Seattle.

---------------------------------
Blog coming soon!
http://www.zombiehousewifepgh.blogspot.com/


----------



## HalloweenHouseParty

Wow. This list is ridiculously long.

Can you add the year each track was released?

Please also add the following to each song:
*Harmonic key, 
Genre,
Lyrical highlights,
General mood of each song,
Theme that it's best suited for.*

Thanks

p.s. please add this to an excel spreadsheet, so we can sort on any of the columns listed.


----------



## Eyegore

HalloweenHouseParty said:


> Wow. This list is ridiculously long.
> 
> Can you add the year each track was released?
> 
> Please also add the following to each song:
> *Harmonic key,
> Genre,
> Lyrical highlights,
> General mood of each song,
> Theme that it's best suited for.*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> p.s. please add this to an excel spreadsheet, so we can sort on any of the columns listed.



Seriously!? Thats a lota work for little ole me! I want to do this; but it 
will be a while before it happens!


----------



## HalloweenHouseParty

Eyegore said:


> Seriously!? Thats a lota work for little ole me! I want to do this; but it
> will be a while before it happens!


I was only kidding, but I do have faith in you and this community.


----------



## Eyegore

Well, now that Halloween is over; I can start tackling this list with hopes of making it into a much more user-friendly index!


----------



## pookiemonster

just checking in on this topic..not much to add just glad to see this is still on here


----------



## Lenore

"Black Sabbath - Black Sabbath, Children Of The Grave, Sabbath Bloody Sabbath, Type O Negative"

Great, eccept Black Sabbath doesn´t have a song called Type O Negative but Type O Negative has a song called Black Sabbath (From A Satanic Perspective):






So it's a cover (one of the best metal covers there is!) of Black Sabbath song Black Sabbath by Type O Negtive so this song should be under Type O, not Sabbath. Sorry, I just had to mention as a Type O and Black Sabbath fan  Great list tho! This wasn't on the list yet, I think it's a cool cover too.


----------



## blueczarina

HIM is a good choice. you could pretty much use just about anything on their albums for Halloween.


----------



## Lenore

blueczarina said:


> HIM is a good choice. you could pretty much use just about anything on their albums for Halloween.


I think so too!  Especially their first album (Greatest Lovesongs vol. 666) is pretty halloweenish in a certain way. At least it fits my Halloween party and playlist very well.


----------



## blueczarina

Lenore said:


> I think so too!  Especially their first album (Greatest Lovesongs vol. 666) is pretty halloweenish in a certain way. At least it fits my Halloween party and playlist very well.


yeah, looking at all of the albums i think that's probably true as i sit and think about it. most of the lyrics fit pretty well and so does the whole vibe of the album. another HIM song i like for Halloween is Serpent Ride. i think i posted this in another thread. its an old demo, but it fits the season perfectly. it has good lyrics too.


----------



## karasel

Disturbia (Rihanna)
I put a Spell on you (Herschey Barr Band)
Monster (Lady GaGa)
Dead Man's Party (Oingo Boingo)
Dance in the Dark (Lady GaGa)
Scream (Michael Jackson)
I want Candy (Bow Wow Wow)
Abracadabra (Steve Miller Band)
Anxiety (get nervous) (Pat Benatar)
love potion number 9 (Sha Na Na)
devil inside (Inxs)
maneater (Hall and Oats)
im so afraid (fleetwood mac)
she wolf (Shakira)
holiday (Madonna)
jump (Van Halen) 
lullaby (The Cure)
ghost riders in the sky (Johnny Cash)
Thriller
Bad Moon Rising
Spooky
I'm your boogie man
Ghostbusters
Devil Woman
Werewolves of London
Somebody's Watching me
A nightmare on my street
Witchy Woman
Don't Fear the Reaper
Super Freak
Wicked Game
Dark Lady
Strange Brew
The devil went down to Georgia
The purple people eater
Monster Mash
Evil Woman
Black Magic Woman
Lenore
Descent into Maddness
Hall of Mirrors


----------



## Lenore

blueczarina said:


> yeah, looking at all of the albums i think that's probably true as i sit and think about it. most of the lyrics fit pretty well and so does the whole vibe of the album. another HIM song i like for Halloween is Serpent Ride. i think i posted this in another thread. its an old demo, but it fits the season perfectly. it has good lyrics too.


Oh I actually saw ur post and listened to that song earlier. And as a HIM fan since 199-something I'm a little confused cause I didn't know that song! It's great and great for Halloween so thanks for posting it.


----------



## blueczarina

Lenore said:


> Oh I actually saw ur post and listened to that song earlier. And as a HIM fan since 199-something I'm a little confused cause I didn't know that song! It's great and great for Halloween so thanks for posting it.


haha yeah, its from an early demo from 1995 called This Is Only the Beginning of The End. it predates the release of their first album. its rather dark and gothy and quite perfect for Halloween. when i really like a band i usually go searching for their whole discography including all b-sides and any demos floating around. 

the track list for that demo is 
_
Serpent Ride_
_Borellus_, which is based on some HP Lovecraft
_The Heartless
Stigmata Diaboli
Wicked Game
The Phantom Gate_

check your inbox


----------



## CobhamManor

Bloody Mary is an awesome dark song...I think it will make my playlist in 2012! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFwmKL5OL-Q&ob=av2n


----------



## halloweenfiend

Blitzkid - Lets go to the cemetery, pretty in a casket, dementia, terror in the haunted house, and just about all their songs
Calabrese - death eternal, voices of the dead, vampires don't exist, Saturday night of the living dead, midnight spookshow, and just about all their songs
Zombie Ghost Train - step into my coffin, monster rock n roll, R.I.P., Graveyard queen, and most of their songs
the creepshow is another great band that has good songs for Halloween.


----------



## Spookmaster

I happened to be looking for some music myself, and found this link: http://earlysixtiesmusicusa.bestmalediaries.com/?p=1016

Hope its useful.

Spookmaster


----------



## ConnQuest

I'm attempting to make a 31 hour playlist of Halloweenish music on Spotify. This will work nicely!


----------



## HalloweenHouseParty

HalloweenHouseParty said:


> Wow. This list is ridiculously long.
> 
> Can you add the year each track was released?
> 
> Please also add the following to each song:
> *Harmonic key,
> Genre,
> Lyrical highlights,
> General mood of each song,
> Theme that it's best suited for.*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> p.s. please add this to an excel spreadsheet, so we can sort on any of the columns listed.


So... it's been a year or so.
How's that excel spreadsheet working out?


----------



## Pumpkinhead625

> So... it's been a year or so.
> How's that excel spreadsheet working out?


The member who originally started this thread is no longer a member here. You seem to have some knowledge of spreadsheets...perhaps you could take on this project.


----------



## Si-cotik

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVzljDmoPVs&feature=branded

song is good but take care on the video...it's kinda graphic


----------



## HalloweenHouseParty

Pumpkinhead625 said:


> The member who originally started this thread is no longer a member here. You seem to have some knowledge of spreadsheets...perhaps you could take on this project.


haha! You're funny.
It would be nice though since the list is too long and 50% of the songs are unfamiliar to everyone.


----------



## The Real Joker

Don't know if anyone lese mentioned this one: A classic!


----------



## karasel

I have a mix also, some for the Haunt and some for the party:
Disturbia (Rihanna)
I put a Spell on you (Herschey Barr Band)
Monster (Lady GaGa)
Dead Man's Party (Oingo Boingo)
Dance in the Dark (Lady GaGa)
Scream (Michael Jackson)
I want Candy (Bow Wow Wow)
Abracadabra (Steve Miller Band)
I'm gonna Haunt You (Fabienne Delsol)
Anxiety (get nervous) (Pat Benatar)
love potion number 9 (Sha Na Na)
devil inside (Inxs)
maneater (Hall and Oats)
im so afraid (fleetwood mac)
she wolf (Shakira)
holiday (Madonna)
jump (Van Halen) 
lullaby (The Cure)
ghost riders in the sky (Johnny Cash)
Thriller
Bad Moon Rising
Spooky
I'm your boogie man
Ghostbusters
Devil Woman
Werewolves of London
Somebody's Watching me
A nightmare on my street
Witchy Woman
Don't Fear the Reaper
Super Freak
Wicked Game
Dark Lady
Strange Brew
The devil went down to Georgia
The purple people eater
Monster Mash
Evil Woman
Black Magic Woman
Lenore
Descent into Maddness
Hall of Mirrors
The Raven


----------



## pookiemonster

Anyone still dig into this post for ideas besides me?


----------



## Milky

karasel said:


> I have a mix also, some for the Haunt and some for the party:
> Disturbia (Rihanna)
> I put a Spell on you (Herschey Barr Band)
> Monster (Lady GaGa)
> Dead Man's Party (Oingo Boingo)
> Dance in the Dark (Lady GaGa)
> Scream (Michael Jackson)
> I want Candy (Bow Wow Wow)
> Abracadabra (Steve Miller Band)
> I'm gonna Haunt You (Fabienne Delsol)
> Anxiety (get nervous) (Pat Benatar)
> love potion number 9 (Sha Na Na)
> devil inside (Inxs)
> maneater (Hall and Oats)
> im so afraid (fleetwood mac)
> she wolf (Shakira)
> holiday (Madonna)
> jump (Van Halen)
> lullaby (The Cure)
> ghost riders in the sky (Johnny Cash)
> Thriller
> Bad Moon Rising
> Spooky
> I'm your boogie man
> Ghostbusters
> Devil Woman
> Werewolves of London
> Somebody's Watching me
> A nightmare on my street
> Witchy Woman
> Don't Fear the Reaper
> Super Freak
> Wicked Game
> Dark Lady
> Strange Brew
> The devil went down to Georgia
> The purple people eater
> Monster Mash
> Evil Woman
> Black Magic Woman
> Lenore
> Descent into Maddness
> Hall of Mirrors
> The Raven


Good list. I didn't know some of these songs. Thanks, Karasel!


----------



## Milky

And some good Halloween ones for the children: https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Halloween+song


----------



## ViennaMike

New one to me: Omnia: Wytche's Brew. You can check it out on Youtube.


----------



## Lee A. Green

*Something missing on this list *



Eyegore said:


> Has any one person or members ever listed an index of halloween songs?
> I know most of you have created playlists...Care to post yours?
> It would be very helpful if members could visit this post and quickly find songs.
> If you have a playlist or song index please post it.
> 
> Anyone want to get it started?
> 
> 
> *Working Index of Halloween Songs*
> Index was too large for one post...so it's been edited to fit in two.
> 
> 
> I looked and don't see Alan Parson's Project Tales of Mystery and Imagination.
> It's an entire Album of music based on Edgar Allen Poe.
> I can't post links yet, because I am usually a lurker. But youtube has the entire album in one link.


----------



## pookiemonster

i wish theyd sticky this!


----------



## obergh

I created a Spotify playlist. The URL is https://open.spotify.com/user/obergh...FpX2uPfIweGe5J. I'm open to suggestions for additions.

Thriller - Michael Jackson
Time Warp - Rocky Horror Picture Show
Enter Sandman - Metallica
Somebody's Watching Me - Rockwell
Twilight Zone theme	
This Is Halloween - Marilyn Manson
Halloween '09 - Zombie Girl
Ghostbusters - Ray Parker Jr.
Ghosts - Michael Jackson
Hotel California - Eagles
Happy Phantom - Tori Amos
I Love the Dead - Alice Cooper
Don't Fear the Reaper - Blue Oyster Cult
Zombie - Fela Soundtrack (Fela Kuti)
Zombie Zoo - Tom Petty
The Zombie Song - Stephanie Mabey
Haunted - Poe
Came Back Haunted – Nine Inch Nails
Superstition - Stevie Wonder
Highway to Hell - AC/DC
Sympathy for the Devil - Rolling Stones
Dance with the Devil - Jackson Harris
Devil's Dance - Metallica
Monster Mash	
Scary Monsters - David Bowie
Munsters theme	
Addams Family theme	
Witch Queen of New Orleans - Redbone
Strange Brew - Cream
Black Magic Woman - Santana
Burn the Witch - Radiohead
Rhiannon - Fleetwood Mac
Witchy Woman - Eagles
Werewolf - The Frantics
Dragula - Rob Zombie
Sweet Transvestite - Rocky Horror Picture Show
Vampires - Thievery Corporation
Slaughter - Meshell Ndegeocello
Ghostbusters - Missy Elliot
This Is Halloween - Danny Elfman
Theme from "Halloween" - John Carpenter
Theme from "The Exorcist" - Mike Oldfield


----------



## pookiemonster

bumpity bump !


----------



## The Killer Carney

pookiemonster said:


> bumpity bump !


I'm new to the forum and I appreciate you bringing this decade old thread back to the top. One of the things I most look forward to each September is reviving and retooling my Halloween playlist. So throughout the year, I try to keep my eyes open for different songs that might fit.

I see there was some talk over the years of creating an Excel spreadsheet as a communal resource. That was where I've been keeping a record of my playlist and potential additions since last year. I figured I could take that as a starting point, re-order it so it's alphabetical by song title, and make it available in Google Sheets for anyone to edit.

There's nearly 150 songs right now, and I'm sure forum members have ideas for how to double that in short order. If you want to add your favorites, go to the link, find an adjacent song title in the alphabetical list, right click on the corresponding number along the left side, and select either "insert 1 above" or "insert 1 below." If you make a mistake, you can also hold down on the row number and drag the entire row to another position.

Halloween and Horror-Themed Songs

I made columns for song title, artist, genre, and other versions of the song if there are any. A fifth column is just labeled as "notes" in case you want to include any other information, like an explanation of why the song is relevant or noteworthy. I haven't filled in genres for most of my own songs, partly because I'm not sure how to categorize songs in overlapping or vaguely defined genres. But I did label a handful of songs in absolutely distinct genres like "classical," "hip hop," and "novelty." Feel free to fill in the gaps if you want to make it easier for other users to identify music they might like.

I know this could become overwhelmingly long, but I rather hope it can be a comprehensive resource for those of us who have no problem listening to dozens of hours of themed music every September and October.


----------



## potzorbie

Hi all! I'm new to the forum but not new to collecting Halloween music. For the last decade I've been working on my own comps of music I've found. I like to use songs not featured on any pre existing compilations. I've got 8 volumes at the moment and enough for another one or two. I'll have to through all the previous posts to find a ton more! I'll share the tracklists for each volume here. If anyone wants I can share the files too. I'm currently upgrading them to FLAC.

Sounds To Trick Or Treat To


> King Kandy - Introduction (0:54)
> Laika & The Cosmonauts - Psycko (Themes From Psycho And Vertigo) (2:24)
> Portishead - Mysterons (5:06)
> Radio Spots - The Legend Of Hell House [A] [30] (0:29)
> The Go! Team - The Phantom Broadcast (2:31)
> Count Floyd - The Gory Story Of Duane And Debbie (3:26)
> The Deadcats - Crypt Zombie Hula (3:12)
> Van Morrison - Dead Girls of London (w/Frank Zappa) (5:43)
> Shivaree - Goodnight Moon (4:04)
> Tracy Morgan and Donald Glover - Werewolf Bar Mitzvah (2:52)
> Unknown Artist - Tubular Bells (Theme From Exorcist) (3:24)
> Radio Spots - Zombie - Radio Spot 2 (0:29)
> Sneaker Pimps - Small Town Witch (4:48)
> The Count Of Monte Cristo And Congo Bey - Zombie Jamboree (2:22)
> Siouxsie & The Banshees - Halloween (3:41)
> Word Association Game (1:01)
> I Monster - The Blue Wrath (1:32)
> Ataraxia - Seance (4:19)
> The Wolf Sisters - Big Bad Wolf (2:38)
> Captain Beefheart & His Magic Band - Kandy Korn (8:05)
> The Vampires of Dartmoore - Dance of the Vampires (2:35)
> Henry Mancini - Theme for Three (from Wait Until Dark) (2:46)
> Pink Floyd - Careful With That Axe, Eugene (Stereo) (5:42)
> Radio Spots - Terror From Under The House [A] ['W/ Free Giveaway'] [30] (0:27)
> Donovan - Wild Witch Lady (4:23)
> Ghosts - Grim, Grinning Ghosts (3:54)
> Bob Hope - Halloween (2:41)
> Lucifer - Voices of the Dead (The Medium) (2:09)
> The First Theremin Era - Barnabas Theme From Dark Shadows (2:49)
> Scott Vladimir Licina - "This Radio Station Will Remain On The Air" (0:51)
> Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds - Red Right Hand (DJ Spooky Remix) (8:23)
> Medeski Martin And Wood - End Of The World Party (5:10)
> Radio Spots - The Astro-Zombies [60] (0:57)
> Iron Butterfly - Real Fright (2:45)
> Scott Vladimir Licina - "The Killers Are Eating The Flesh" (0:26)
> Dead Man's Bones - My Body's a Zombie For You (4:31)
> Manfred Hubler & Siegfried Schwab - Necronomania (2:12)
> Yvonne Gage - Doin' It In A Haunted House (6:04)
> OutKast vs. Vincent Price - ATLiens vs. Thriller (No One In Particular Mashup) (2:31)
> King Errisson - Back From The Dead (3:55)
> Radio Spots - The Dead Are Alive [30] (0:30)
> North American Hallowe'en Prevention Initiative - Do They Know It's Hallowe'en? [Original Version] (5:56)
> No One In Particular - Coffee Dub with Vocal (2:15)
> Radio Spots - Zombie - Radio Spot 3 (0:22)
> Combustible Edison - Carnival Of Souls (3:13)
> The Graveyard Five - Marble Orchard (3:17)
> No One In Particular - Werewolves of London Dub (4:55)
> Count Duckula (Outro) (1:00)


More Sounds To Trick Or Treat To


> wkbw radio - Promos (0:43)
> Jerry Goldsmith - Night Work (The 'Burbs Main Title) (2:36)
> RJD2 - The Horror (4:10)
> Paul Lewis - Mourning (3:05)
> Simon Park - Figment's Park (3:23)
> The Never - The Witch (3:31)
> Whodini - The Haunted House Of Rock (Haunted Mix) (4:33)
> Hot Blood - Soul Dracula (3:00)
> Michael Jackson - Thriller (Immortal Version) (3:37)
> "Weird Al" Yankovic - Nature Trail to Hell (5:56)
> Jack Trombey - Dark Earth (1:44)
> DJ Yoda - Haunted House (Featuring Biz Markie) (3:40)
> Rose & The Arrangement - The Cockroach That Ate Cincinnati (2:11)
> David Lynch & Alan R. Splet - In Heaven (Lady in the Radiator Song) (1:38)
> Z-Trip - Walking Dead (Feat. Chester Bennington) (4:33)
> Paul Lewis - Devil Birth (2:00)
> The Who - Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde (UK single version) (2:39)
> Strangejuice - Calling Luci (3:27)
> Johnny Pearson - Graveyard (3:18)
> Pink floyd - Come In Number 51, Your Time Is Up (Soundtrack Version) (5:04)
> Gary Remal Malkin - Unsolved Mysteries (1:53)
> Dr. Demento - 1984 Halloween Promo (0:30)
> Johnny Hawksworth - Suspense Musical Saw (0:50)
> Evangelicals - Halloween Song(edit) (2:21)
> TV On The Radio - Wolf Like Me (4:39)
> The Slipstream Group (Frank Reidy & Eric Allen) - Haunted Lullaby (2:03)
> The Robert Colbert Orchestra - Dark Shadows Theme (1:08)
> William Trytel - Saw Theme (0:45)
> Echo & The Bunnymen - The Killing Moon (All Night Version) (9:13)
> Freddie Hubbard - Threnody For Sharon Tate (2:04)
> Robert Hermel - Industrie Spatiale (3:23)
> Tim Souster - Body And Soul V.1 (2:47)
> The Residents - Epilogue (2:21)
> New Found Glory - Joke Skits (1:59)
> Spacehog - [Hidden Track] (8:08)


Return Of Sounds To Trick Or Treat To


> Parks & Recreation - Andy & April's Halloween Party (0:44)
> Otis Redding - Trick or Treat (3:14)
> Paul Lewis - Stranger In The House Version 2 (1:28)
> Gorillaz - Dracula (4:42)
> Ed Twilley and the Creepers - Halloween Shindig (From "Mr. Show") (0:47)
> Doug E Fresh & The Get Fresh Crew - Play This Only At Night (5:13)
> Jay Chattaway - Mannequins' Revenge (4:10)
> Johnny Hawksworth - Did Somebody Spook? (1:58)
> Brooklyn Nine-Nine - Halloween (0:17)
> Horrorpops - Walk Like A Zombie (4:07)
> Louis Armstrong - The Skeleton In The Closet (3:07)
> The Jimmy Castor Bunch - Dracula Pt. I (5:16)
> Electric Light Orchestra - Fire on High Intro (Early Alternate Mix) (3:23)
> Air - Ghost Song (2:16)
> Community - Halloween Playlist (0:14)
> Lou Rawls - Season Of The Witch (5:50)
> Unknown Artist - Dracula's Pajama Party (From "Mr. Show") (1:02)
> Wendy Carlos - Horror Show (1:06)
> Peter Gabriel - Intruder (4:54)
> Louis Armstrong - Spooks? (2:37)
> Freaks and Geeks - Tricks and Treats (1:13)
> Bert Brac - The Night of the Werewolf (1:58)
> Sea Wolf - You're a Wolf (3:35)
> Werewolf Bar Mitzvah (RAC Mix) (3:12)
> Black Tape For A Blue Girl Discography - Am I So Deceived.Flac (5:10)
> Popol Vuh - Die Nacht der Himmel (5:03)
> Unknown - Night of the Living Dead Radio Spot (0:58)
> Runaways UK - Finders Keepers (5:15)
> Wendy Carlos - Bumps In The Night (3:05)
> Blues Magoos - Dante's Inferno (Mono Single Version) (3:22)
> Stelvio Cipriani & Claudio Simonetti - Deathwatch (Unused Alternate Version #2) (1:09)
> Norma Tanega - You're Dead (2:23)
> Antonio Cora - The Cellar from "Blair Witch Project" (5:24)
> Throbbing Gristle - Hamburger Lady (4:06)
> Led Zeppelin - Whole Lotta Love (Halloween Edit) (3:52)


Son Of Sounds To Trick Or Treat To


> Louisiana Homegrown - Chiller (3:07)
> The New Mayfair Dance Orchestra - The Haunted House (3:41)
> Tim Krog - The Boogey Man (2:58)
> Radio Spot - Horror Of The Zombies (0:28)
> The Jazz Butcher - JB Meets Count Dracula (2:54)
> Midnight Movers Unlimited - Frankenstein Part1 & Blackenstein Part2 (5:49)
> Gnarls Barkley - The Boogie Monster (2:50)
> Trailer Bride - Graveyard (3:46)
> Sheldon Allman - Children's Day At the Morgue (3:10)
> The Count with Ftatateeta and The Bats - The Batty Bat (2:36)
> Salty Holmes - The Ghost Song (2:42)
> Wendy Carlos - Heartbeats And Worrying (2:11)
> Henry Mancini - Experiment In Terror (2:19)
> Manhattan Transfer - Twilight Zone (12'' Version) (6:08)
> Milton DeLugg - The Creep (2:05)
> David Farnon - Friendly Phantom (a) (1:13)
> Tahiti - The Boogieman (3:55)
> Iron Claw - Devils (5:34)
> Putney Dandridge - The Skeleton In the Closet (2:33)
> The Moon-Rays - Blues For Vampira (3:48)
> Monster Squad - Monster Squad Rap (3:04)
> Gregor Narholz & Catherine Jordan - Welcome To The Moon Ball (3:18)
> Fat Boys - Are You Ready For Freddy (12 Version) (6:52)
> Gregor Narholz - At The Graveyard (2:53)
> Bent Boys - Walk the Night (6:51)
> Steve Everitt - Ectoplasm (1:36)
> Shawn Lee - Halloween (4:13)
> Dan Aykroyd - Ghostbusters Radio Spot #1 (0:59)
> The Souls Unlimited - Raving Vampire (2:03)
> Andrew Gold - Spooky Scary Skeletons (The Living Tombstone Remix) (3:50)
> The Conet Project - The Backwards Music Station (2:30)


Bride Of Sounds To Trick Or Treat To


> Southern Culture on the Skids - Ghost (0:23)
> Bruce Arnston & Kirby Shelstad - Scared Stupid (2:06)
> Sharkey Todd & His Monsters - The Cool Ghoul (2:02)
> Paul Simon - The Werewolf (3:25)
> Wendy Carlos - Dark Winds And Rustles (1:51)
> The Braen's Machine - Murder (4:39)
> Andrew Gold - Spooky Scary Skeletons (2:10)
> The Phantom - Last Ride (2:29)
> Tahiti - Midnight Action (4:09)
> The Fire Escape - Blood Beat (2:01)
> The Creed Taylor Orchestra - Haunted House (3:02)
> Nellie McKay - Zombie (5:56)
> Elizabeth Ward & Lee Taylor-Allan - Alone In The Dark (Exerpt) (1:03)
> Alice Cooper - This House is Haunted (3:30)
> Fifty Foot Hose - Cauldron (4:55)
> Screamin' Lord Sutch & The Savages - She's Fallen In Love With The Monster Man (2:55)
> Adam & Eve - The Witch (3:58)
> Todd Rollins & his Orchestra; Chick Bullock - The Boogie Man (3:03)
> Wendy Carlos - Greetings Ghosties (2:22)
> The Coasters - The Shadow Knows (2:12)
> Tarantula Ghoul & Her Gravediggers - Graveyard Rock (2:33)
> Michael Small - Rooftop Intruder (3:12)
> John Carpenter - Light's Out (2:49)
> Jonathan Coulton - Re: Your Brains (4:32)
> Hank Levine and The Blazers - Midnight (2:25)
> The Ghouls - Dracula's Theme (2:40)
> Witch Queen of New Orleans (2:58)
> David John Vanacore & Matt David Koskenmaki - Hocus Pocus (1:11)
> White Noise - Black Mass Electric Storm in Hell (7:21)
> The Conet Project - Ciocîrlia (5:16)


Night Of The Sounds To Trick Or Treat To


> Fred Myrow & Malcolm Seagrave - Phantasm (Intro and Main Title) (3:58)
> Carl W. Stalling - The Skeleton Dance (1:10)
> Al Casey - Thunder Cloud (2:23)
> Ray Sanders - Graveyard Dance (1:46)
> Classics IV - Spooky (2:50)
> The Ghouls - Dracula's Theme (2:43)
> John Zorn - Horror Organ (The Golden Boat) (1:07)
> Archie Bleyer - The Rockin' Ghost (2:51)
> Herschell Gordon Lewis - 5000 Years Ago / Newscast (2:17)
> Danny Elfman - This Is Halloween (Demo) (3:19)
> Ray Stevens - Sitting Up with the Dead (3:56)
> Lord Kitchener - Love In The Cemetery (3:29)
> The Three Suns - Danny's Inferno (2:48)
> Larry's Rebels - Halloween (2:12)
> Artie Shaw and His New Music - Nightmare (2:31)
> Count Lorry & the Biters - Frankenstein Stomp (2:02)
> George Hormel - Mysterioso (ZR-68) (2:08)
> Glen Miller & Orchestra with Dorothy Claire - Swingin' At The Seance (3:15)
> Nickelodeon Promo - Hoot-A-Loo (1:04)
> The Diamonds - Batman, Woflman, Frankenstein Or Dracula (2:11)
> Gaylord Carter & Buddy Baker - Otherworldly Music (3:32)
> Horror Charly - Horror Horror Dance (3:28)
> Duke Ellington - Way Low (3:30)
> The Cadillacs - The Boogie Man (1:55)
> Vic Mizzy - The Haunted Organ (From "The Ghost and Mr. Chicken") (2:13)
> Buchanan & Goodman - Frankenstein Of '59 (2:30)


Dawn Of The Sounds To Trick Or Treat To


> Goblin - L'alba dei morti viventi (alternate take) (5:19)
> Frankie ‘Zeke’ Hart - I Am The Red Devil (2:51)
> The Ventures - Fear (Main Title From 'One Step Beyond') (2:22)
> Pete Drake - The Spook (2:15)
> The Sonics - Witch (2:42)
> Screamin' Jay Hawkins - I Hear Voices (2:41)
> The Soul Angels - Nightmare Strut (3:58)
> Meco - Love Me, Dracula (6:51)
> Catharsis - Solstice (3:14)
> Johnny Fever - Zombie (2:27)
> Ralph Lundsten feat. The Andromeda All-Stars - Horrorscope (5:34)
> The Ascots - The Graveyard Creep (3:40)
> Captain Dax - Dr Beezar Soul Frankenstein (3:26)
> The Blenders - Graveyard (2:29)
> Horror Charly - Horror Horror Dance Part 2 (2:42)
> The Poppy Family - Where Evil Grows (2:50)
> Boeing Duveen & The Beautiful Soup - Jabberwock (2:30)
> Toms - House of Horrors (3:15)
> Gene Miller - Spider Man (2:50)
> John Rowcroft - A Comedy Of Terrors (a) (1:44)
> Blue Magic - Born On Halloween (3:18)
> The Johnny Otis Show - Castin' My Spell (feat. Marci Lee) (2:10)
> Ray Stevens - Laughing All Over My Grave (2:41)
> The Last Word - Sleepy Hollow (2:55)
> The Mystery Kindaichi Band - Yatsuhakamura (Eight Village Grave) (4:34)
> Goblin - Zombi (The Living Dead's Voices!) (2:09)


Day Of The Sounds To Trick Or Treat To


> Danny Elfman - Beetlejuice (Main Titles With Elfman Vocal Intro) (2:28)
> The Fabulous Five - Janie Made A Monster (2:51)
> Gregor Narholz - Haunted Castle (A) (0:15)
> Whodini - Freaks Come Out At Night (4:44)
> Jocko - The Monster Stroll (3:28)
> Louis James Edwards, Henry Parsley - Halloween Funk (2:04)
> Lonesome Wyatt & The Holy Spooks - Halloween Is Here (2:24)
> Putney Dandridge - The Skeleton In The Closet (2:36)
> Philly Joe Jones - Blues For Dracula (Edit) (2:33)
> Squirrel Nut Zippers - Hell (3:12)
> Alice Cooper - He's Back (The Man Behind The Mask) (Movie Mix) (3:44)
> The Charlie Daniels Band - The Legend of Wooley Swamp (4:14)
> Ramones - I Don't Wanna Go Down To The Basement (2:38)
> Bauhaus - Hollow Hills [Rejected Album Mix] (4:49)
> The Fibonaccis - Terrorvision (3:31)
> The Creeps - The Whip (2:09)
> Shari Belafonte Harper - Get Dead (2:58)
> Ralph Lundsten - Horrorscope (Disco Version) (4:48)
> Deadly Ones - It's Monster Surfing Time (2:10)
> Cameo - She's Strange (3:48)
> Aaron McNeil - Draculena (2:35)
> Joseph Saba, Stewart Winter - Good To Be Vlad (Alternate No Choir) (1:33)
> The Cadillacs - Frankenstein (2:49)
> Buchanan & Goodman - Frankenstein Returns (Part 2) (1:01)
> The Conet Project - Engine Room Drone (0:32)


----------



## dane82

Welcome to you both!


----------



## Dinosaur1972

If your cup of tea is 50's and 60's Halloween music, there's an astonishingly long list on this forum... knock yerselves out. The list tries to avoid out-and-out parodies.


----------



## Lruckman

The Killer Carney said:


> I'm new to the forum and I appreciate you bringing this decade old thread back to the top. One of the things I most look forward to each September is reviving and retooling my Halloween playlist. So throughout the year, I try to keep my eyes open for different songs that might fit.
> 
> I see there was some talk over the years of creating an Excel spreadsheet as a communal resource. That was where I've been keeping a record of my playlist and potential additions since last year. I figured I could take that as a starting point, re-order it so it's alphabetical by song title, and make it available in Google Sheets for anyone to edit.
> 
> There's nearly 150 songs right now, and I'm sure forum members have ideas for how to double that in short order. If you want to add your favorites, go to the link, find an adjacent song title in the alphabetical list, right click on the corresponding number along the left side, and select either "insert 1 above" or "insert 1 below." If you make a mistake, you can also hold down on the row number and drag the entire row to another position.
> 
> Halloween and Horror-Themed Songs
> 
> I made columns for song title, artist, genre, and other versions of the song if there are any. A fifth column is just labeled as "notes" in case you want to include any other information, like an explanation of why the song is relevant or noteworthy. I haven't filled in genres for most of my own songs, partly because I'm not sure how to categorize songs in overlapping or vaguely defined genres. But I did label a handful of songs in absolutely distinct genres like "classical," "hip hop," and "novelty." Feel free to fill in the gaps if you want to make it easier for other users to identify music they might like.
> 
> I know this could become overwhelmingly long, but I rather hope it can be a comprehensive resource for those of us who have no problem listening to dozens of hours of themed music every September and October.


For those with Spotify I converted this one over to a playlist


https://open.spotify.com/playlist/2XVJBvJrVuzMmH40NSwSMi?si=QZO75zWXTaaPXWBMFJFpmA


----------



## The Killer Carney

Lruckman said:


> For those with Spotify I converted this one over to a playlist
> 
> 
> https://open.spotify.com/playlist/2XVJBvJrVuzMmH40NSwSMi?si=QZO75zWXTaaPXWBMFJFpmA


Thanks for doing this. I had actually started adding some of them at random, myself, so I imagine this must have taken some time. I didn't realize Spotify allowed free users to listen to an almost endless number of songs as long as they did so on shuffle play.



Dinosaur1972 said:


> If your cup of tea is 50's and 60's Halloween music, there's an astonishingly long list on this forum... knock yerselves out.


Wow, yeah, that's a _lot_. I can't quite explain why, but I do have a soft spot for this era. I'll try to go refer back to this list from time to time, and see what I can find. Personally, I don't want to add anything to the spreadsheet unless I've personally listened to it, if only because that confirms that it's still obtainable in some form.



potzorbie said:


> Hi all! I'm new to the forum but not new to collecting Halloween music. For the last decade I've been working on my own comps of music I've found. I like to use songs not featured on any pre existing compilations. I've got 8 volumes at the moment and enough for another one or two. I'll have to through all the previous posts to find a ton more! I'll share the tracklists for each volume here. If anyone wants I can share the files too. I'm currently upgrading them to FLAC.


I'd certainly be interested in the files if you're willing and able to share. I've already downloaded several compilations that have been posted here over the years, and I hope to start working through them soon. I wish I actually owned enough music and other audio to assemble some myself, but right now the best I can do is create playlists in Amazon Music.

I notice your second compilation opens with promos from WKBW Radio. Is that a radio forerunner to the local ABC television affiliate in Buffalo, NY?


----------



## night-owl

The Skeleton Rag (Percy Wenrich and Edward Madden)

The Jack O’Lantern Rag (Abe Olman)

Halloween Rag (Jimmy Roe)

The Villain's Theme or Villain Theme (silent movie tune covered by various artists, including Al Weber and Monde Céleste)

You've Got Me Voodoo’d (Mary Ann McCall or Louis Armstrong)

Spooks and The Skeleton in the Closet (Louis Armstrong)

Boogie Woogie Boogie Man (Brian Sisters)

Monster Movie Ball (Spike Jones)

Chase (Giorgio Moroder - fans of Coast to Coast AM will get this one)

Haunted Scottish Castle (The Fiechters)

Shock the Body (Bobby Boris Pickett)

Wrapped Around Your Finger (The Police)

Theme song to Earnest Scared Stupid


----------



## potzorbie

The Killer Carney said:


> I'd certainly be interested in the files if you're willing and able to share. I've already downloaded several compilations that have been posted here over the years, and I hope to start working through them soon. I wish I actually owned enough music and other audio to assemble some myself, but right now the best I can do is create playlists in Amazon Music.
> 
> I notice your second compilation opens with promos from WKBW Radio. Is that a radio forerunner to the local ABC television affiliate in Buffalo, NY?


I found the WKBW clip from an old radio blog. I'm not sure what it's really from.

Here's a folder of all my compilations:


Spoiler












1.78 GB folder on MEGA


258 files and 8 subfolders




mega.nz


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen

I’m with @Mandathewitch, I’ve got like five or six playlists for Halloween. Everything from jazz to heavy metal. And yes, I listen throughout the year!

Here’s one of my favorites:


----------



## pookiemonster

The Killer Carney said:


> I'm new to the forum and I appreciate you bringing this decade old thread back to the top. One of the things I most look forward to each September is reviving and retooling my Halloween playlist. So throughout the year, I try to keep my eyes open for different songs that might fit.
> 
> I see there was some talk over the years of creating an Excel spreadsheet as a communal resource. That was where I've been keeping a record of my playlist and potential additions since last year. I figured I could take that as a starting point, re-order it so it's alphabetical by song title, and make it available in Google Sheets for anyone to edit.
> 
> There's nearly 150 songs right now, and I'm sure forum members have ideas for how to double that in short order. If you want to add your favorites, go to the link, find an adjacent song title in the alphabetical list, right click on the corresponding number along the left side, and select either "insert 1 above" or "insert 1 below." If you make a mistake, you can also hold down on the row number and drag the entire row to another position.
> 
> Halloween and Horror-Themed Songs
> 
> I made columns for song title, artist, genre, and other versions of the song if there are any. A fifth column is just labeled as "notes" in case you want to include any other information, like an explanation of why the song is relevant or noteworthy. I haven't filled in genres for most of my own songs, partly because I'm not sure how to categorize songs in overlapping or vaguely defined genres. But I did label a handful of songs in absolutely distinct genres like "classical," "hip hop," and "novelty." Feel free to fill in the gaps if you want to make it easier for other users to identify music they might like.
> 
> I know this could become overwhelmingly long, but I rather hope it can be a comprehensive resource for those of us who have no problem listening to dozens of hours of themed music every September and October.


I refer back to this constantly  I am glad i introduced it to even more people now


----------



## potzorbie

Well since it's been so quiet here I'll share something I worked on recently. These are a bunch of library cues and tracks that I thought would help get us into the Halloween mood. If you don't know what library music is here's a Wiki page: Production music - Wikipedia
All of these are in FLAC
hxxps://mega.nz/folder/X5sFhKaI#YWQvTND3vRLUeoyunTheGg (just replace the 2 x's with t's)

And if anyone is interested I can share my comps I made listed a few comments above. I've been upgrading as much as I can to FLAC and have 3 new volumes.


----------

